# The Mighty Cal Coolio v Franki the Golden Adonis



## franki3

right i start tommorrow with my bullets...

i weigh 12.11 stone,ive lost nearly a stone in 3 weeks due to illness and not training as much{due to kids being at home}.

so i know ive got some natural weight to put on.

my friend mr london has started his bulletts so it will be intreting to see both set of gains and how they compare.

MAY THE BEST MAN WIN!!!!:lift:


----------



## London1976

Haha you only look bigger because you have more fat than me


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Haha you only look bigger because you have more fat than me


the gloves are off already! lol


----------



## London1976

I'm ready n waiting lol


----------



## crazycal1

ahhh excellent i thought i posted the challenge in londons journal and then didnt press post (lol it was fooking late last nite when i checked)

its not about who looks the best afterwards its about who made the better gains...

there a plethora of london before pics lmfao

but really we`ll need a before shot for you frank...

it would be a lil unfair to go by your last pics if youve dropped some pounds...

i reckon it should be judged via a poll or by shane rach dougie paul..

i`m too open to bribes :becky:


----------



## London1976

We want new front pictures franki, don't worry if ur litle bit fat, we all have to start somewhere lol. Don't forget tho we are aiming for different looks and yes he is bigger (fatter lol)


----------



## crazycal1

i`ve been in an unfairly judged comp before {and got screwed} so i`m hoping that will be taken into account...


----------



## crazycal1

you 2 chaps are lucky i havent got my bullets yet..

it`d be a 3 ways dance then...

a triple threat!:becky:

i reckon its gonna be about a change of composition rather than weight added or lost.


----------



## franki3

wow ive only been shopping and all hell has broke loose lol

like i said im a fair man looking at londons avatar pic i think he looks better than i do at the mo,you have really kicked on london im impressed!!!

ill put some pics up next week!!!


----------



## London1976

Just come back from gym. Pumped to ****. I will be back soon and tell u lot about it lol. Just taking boys out to park. Game over franki.


----------



## London1976

U been shopping, rrrrrrrr how cute lol, I've been pumping in gym. Gotta go.


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> U been shopping, rrrrrrrr how cute lol, I've been pumping in gym. Gotta go.


you need the head start anyway


----------



## crazycal1

this is now officially the laurel and hardy thread


----------



## London1976

Now u got me scratching my head lol. Can't wait for leggies tomorrow.


----------



## London1976

We want pics now and not after 1 week on bullets lol


----------



## guvnor82

whats both your weights and body fat at moment?

looking forward 2 seeing who comes out on top good look lads:clap2:


----------



## London1976

I'm around 75kg and bodyfat is around 12-13%


----------



## crazycal1

aint you heard of laurel and hardy?


----------



## London1976

Of course cal lol. And I can tell you what franki is. 150kg and 30% bf lol.


----------



## franki3

76.9kg and 17% b/f

another fine mess you've got me in London. Lol


----------



## London1976

Telling porkies are we lol. You said u were 12,11 which is 81kg. U r defo more than 76kg


----------



## Phill1466867973

LOL This will be a good thread!

Scales don't tell the story, proof of the pudding is in the photos!

Pics really need to be done. Something like Front relaxed pose, Front double Bicep pose, Rear Lat spread and something with legs in it - to make it work I reckon you both need to do the very same poses for both sets of pics, so before and after!

This will be an ace thread!


----------



## lobo

Phill said:


> LOL This will be a good thread!
> 
> Scales don't tell the story, proof of the pudding is in the photos!
> 
> Pics really need to be done. Something like Front relaxed pose, Front double Bicep pose, Rear Lat spread and something with legs in it - to make it work I reckon you both need to do the very same poses for both sets of pics, so before and after!
> 
> This will be an ace thread!


 X 2 cant wait will be following this thread closely should be really interesting to see who react's better! But i think we would need to have complete diet and training journal also!:becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973

Indeed^^^

Log what you eat, what other supps you are using and training sessions as and when. Seriously this could be pretty awesome this thread if you two put in the time and effort to make it!


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Telling porkies are we lol. You said u were 12,11 which is 81kg. U r defo more than 76kg


Sorry I converted it on my phone must be wrong I must admit I thought I was in the 80's mark.

Wot time do train on Mondays?


----------



## London1976

4.30 mate.


----------



## London1976

Seriously I don't want this to be a competition, i don't wanna hurt franki's feelings when I whoop he'd ****ing ass lol lol. Na seriously I might put some pics up after but I don't expect much change in 4 weeks apart from my strenght going up.


----------



## London1976

I won't do front relaxed photos cause they look shite. when I have time I will do double biceps and back ones for the log.


----------



## crazycal1

i think each of them will be using the myspace angle pose lol


----------



## London1976

<<<< like that 1 lol


----------



## yannyboy

I'm going to be watching this with interest as I know Frank quite well, we're both London cabbies.


----------



## London1976

**** I'm doomed now. Cabbies are like Turks. Always stick together lol


----------



## yannyboy

LOL, I will be impartial. Us cabbies are always honest. We would never go the long way for more money.


----------



## lobo

c'mon Franky get those pics up!!:nod:


----------



## llkevh

best thread i have read boys good luck keep the banter up.


----------



## offshore1

London1976 said:


> **** I'm doomed now. Cabbies are like Turks. Always stick together lol


Haha quality thread chaps iv not stopped laughing since i started reading it.

If this banter keeps up i wont care about seeing ur pics il be content with laughing


----------



## crazycal1

i reckon if london took all his pics off of here the server would run quicker!

christ this is one occasion where the participant neednt bother heh heh!


----------



## London1976

Haha very true cal. There's plenty of pics of my sexy bod in the pix sections so no more before pictures. Sorry to disappoint guys lol.


----------



## crazycal1

> There's plenty of pics of my sexy bod in the pix sections


i know i get complaints from horny muscleworshippers all the time in my pm box.


----------



## franki3

the ammo is in let the games commence!!!

usually struggle on mondays but seemed more aggresive today dont think ive lost alot of strengh a little maybe.

done arms and shoulders today got a really good pump.

cut down training to 3 days a week instead of 4 i was getting too big on 4 days lol

doing less different exercises but going heavier.....well see wot happens?

wonder how the wee man is getting on im sure he will be letting us know later lol

ill try and get some pics up by wednesday.

can i download pics staight from iphone if so can anyone talk me thru it???

ill also put my food intake up tommorow for today and wot supps im using..


----------



## London1976

A few people on this thread wants to see pics so this is for you lucky lot who hasn't seen moi yet lol.


----------



## splinter1466867924

London.... you bare a striking resemblance to Karl Pilkington... writer/comedian from the office with ricky gervais.


----------



## Phill1466867973

Head like a F*****G Orange!!!


----------



## London1976

Haha I'm much better looking


----------



## Phill1466867973

London1976 said:


> Haha I'm much better looking


But just as skinny lol.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Uhm.... just a few more.


----------



## London1976

Just how I like it


----------



## crazycal1

lol what a time to put up decent pics.

before pics are sposed to be crap :becky:


----------



## London1976

Finished another sess at the gym now I'm defo over training so I'm not gonna lift no weights till Monday but I will just carry on

with the walking.

Lat pulldowns @ 75kg @ 3x8

Wide grip chins @ 12,12 12

underhand chins @ 10,10,10

45 mins incline walk

standing 1 arm db shoulder press @ 28kg db's @ 3x8

strenght and recovery time has 100% improved and that's why I know I have been overtraining cause I have been in every day since I started bullets.

I will put up what I have eat today in a bit, it ain't much tho lol


----------



## London1976

8am- extreme mass with 400ml milk

11:30 340g spicy chicken wings and 140g pilau rice

3pm- extreme mass with 400ml milk

7pm- 2 tins of tuna and little bit of brown pasta.

10pm extreme pro 6

Protein : 225g

carbs : 225g

fats : 50g

calories : 2600

That's the best I've eat in ages.


----------



## crazycal1

its a 3 way dance dudes.

should get my bullets in a couple of days...

due to reasons totally beyond my control my bodies telling me to take lots of drugs...


----------



## lobo

3 way huh ...this is getting better everyday !:becky:


----------



## London1976

So now we need the same poses I done from

cal n franki, don't be shy lol


----------



## franki3

Breakfast: porridge with sultanas and shake with extreme whey

9.30 trained

12.00 5 eggs scrambled

2.00 2 fillet steaks brown rice + brocolli and green beans

4.30 2 chicken breast sandwiches + extreme whey

7.00 chicken breast and pasta

9.00 shake

supps extreme whey,t-bullet,2 kre-alkylyn,2 milk thistle

Liquid fury

post training shake 2 kre-alkylyn

evening t-bullet 2 milk thistle

before bed 3 zma


----------



## London1976

To get the pix from ur iPhone just do it the same you would do it on a pc. Go to manage attachments.


----------



## james22

Get some pics up, this could be a great comp!


----------



## London1976

Mines already up. Just waiting for these 2 now


----------



## splinter1466867924

Guys what are you doing to watch your cholesterol? You know superdrol throws it out of whack!


----------



## London1976

Even if it's 4 weeks splint


----------



## splinter1466867924

Yep...

Get some red rice yeast extract w/ coq10

5 g's of super strength omega 3's too!

Odorlous garlic too!

Im gonna get my bloods taken tomorrow, start bullets next week then have them taken after doing bullets. So I can explain the effect bullets actually had on me.


----------



## crazycal1

my before pic is in my sublingual thread..

recent enuff.


----------



## franki3




----------



## franki3




----------



## franki3




----------



## franki3




----------



## franki3




----------



## franki3




----------



## Phill1466867973

What does the back of the tub say with regards time between cycles - anything?


----------



## franki3




----------



## franki3

Phill said:


> What does the back of the tub say with regards time between cycles - anything?


i think they are all saying 2 months off before next cycle!!!


----------



## franki3

my arms have shrunk got too sort that out..

ive defo lost some size and muscle...bloody illness

come on cal we need some current photos?layball:


----------



## crazycal1

lol a month is recent.

ok i`ll put up more pics if you both put leg pics up.


----------



## London1976

I aint putting my twiggies up lol


----------



## crazycal1

you got really good lighting in your bathroom frank 

lol ive defo gotta post me legs up then twiglike calves included.


----------



## yannyboy

I will be interested to see if all 3 of you all recover with no PCT.


----------



## splinter1466867924

yannyboy said:


> I will be interested to see if all 3 of you all recover with no PCT.


Ditto. Personally, I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## crazycal1

i`m debating that as i`m doing test e as well.

i`d be more certain if it was just 4 weeks for the 2 but it`ll be six or possibly longer as i have 6 weeks of test e powder and it takes time to work and time to tail off..

ive done 6 weeks of a trt dose of test e subL which atrophied my grapefruits and then did 3 more weeks at 500mg and was fine for libido and no loss of gains... except a lil bit of water.

ive got some clomid so i`ll see..

actually im gonna read that article i posted a few more times...

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/performance-enhancement-anabolic-steroids/30061-test-suppression-shutdown.html


----------



## Phill1466867973

Interesting reading on the net re - SD and the need of PCT...some say yay, some say nay, but the end of the day, people will do what may.

LOL!


----------



## Phill1466867973

Isn't SD just a variation of Anadrol? If my thinking is right then it will shut you down according to that link Cal...or am I well off the mark here?


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m debating that as i`m doing test e as well.
> 
> ive got some clomid so i`ll see..
> 
> actually im gonna read that article i posted a few more times...
> 
> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/performance-enhancement-anabolic-steroids/30061-test-suppression-shutdown.html


Was looking at stacking clomid and nolva.. but heard clomid can cause hellucinations and mood swings etc.. not exactly what I want when im sitting at my desk.

Will just do nolva and for a first tribulus post bullets!


----------



## splinter1466867924

Oh and Cal that thread was quite an interesting read. Shame it doesn't cover PH's.


----------



## crazycal1

whats the diff between a prosteroid and a regular illegal one?

phil, dunno mate, 4 weeks on its own i reckon should be ok still..

how many of extremes stable who tried them did a pct?

lol too much circular thinking here and not enuff doing lol..

suck it and see...


----------



## yannyboy

I was shut down more on a 4 week superdrol cycle than when I did a 10 week test cycle.


----------



## crazycal1

my nether regions felt dead after 6 weeks of dbol and a pct...

tbh i was planning on sticking with test (feels much cleaner)until this opportunity arose..


----------



## London1976

Found this article: I will use my gaspari novadex as a pct.

Superdrol, also known as Methasteron is a very active form of a designer supplement with highly anabolic results. Superdrol was designed to have it all, achieving only the best attributes with minimal side effects. You can expect to see dramatic and steady gains in strength measurable from one work out to the next!

Superdrol Expectations

Superdrol Gains: The gains from Superdrol are very dry and lean, which means that you are going to make steady and strong gains without the excess water weight. All Superdrol testers - who were selected in part because of their experience with running supplement growth cycles - found that the muscle gains produced from Superdrol were no less than 2/3 of anything they had ever tried before. More interestingly, Superdrol testers they found very few side-effects to complain about.

Superdrol has a capacity for impressive and consistent gains in strength. Superdrol Testers experienced dramatic and immediate strength gains, when consuming sufficient calories. To their surprise and our delight, every single Superdrol tester became stronger every single workout, and many personal bests were recorded. The gains from Superdrol will be impressive, and they will not take long to start, but they will be more gradual and consistent. With Superdrol, your numbers in the gym and on the tape measure will go up, not explosively, but they will go up surely and steadily.

How Should Superdrol Be Used?

Superdrol, As with any compound, has different results and some people respond better than others. What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 10 and 40mg of Superdrol per day, depending on your weight and training level. See the stacking guidelines for more details. Using recommended dosages, the Superdrol testers, on average, gained five pounds of muscle in under three weeks, while losing water and gaining no fat on hyper caloric bulking diets. Superdrol is most effective when used during a bulking cycle. When using Superdrol to bulk it is very important to take it with meals that consist of high complex carbohydrates and proteins. Protein consumption should be around 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight daily.

Getting Yourself Covered...taking superdrol

You will want to increase your water intake while taking Superdrol to counter the diuretic effects. Because Superdrol is fat neutral, you can add a thermogenic effect by adding a fat-burner / energy supplement to your cycle. As for Post-Cycle Therapy, do not suppose that you can get away without using proper PCT following the use of Superdrol. The dosing and length of your PCT will depend on the length of your Superdrol cycle. Our choice for a PCT is Novedex XT . It contains the unmatched, patent-pending compound Dianestrozole.

With Superdrol, if anything is close to necessary, it would be a general liver protection product . Perfect Cycle is a liver protectant that has it all for a very affordable price. Everything else is strictly optional, and can be used in a complementary stack Superdrol, not as something necessary to counter the deficiencies of the primary mass builder.

Stacking Superdrol

Rest assured, Superdrol works very well on its own, however, your results with Superdrol will always be improved when stacking with other great products that add to the results. While Superdrol is much better for bulking, if used for cutting, a good thermogenic like Anabolic Xtreme Rampage can be added to increase results. You will also want to plan out your Post Cycle Therapy (PCT) and which product you will be taking to help keep your gains Novadex XT by Gaspari Nutrition is unmatched in terms of estrogen control, and boosting of natural testosterone levels by up to 400%.


----------



## Phill1466867973

What's the deal with fertility and these babies? Would it be advised to not try for Children whilst on PH's/designer steroids?


----------



## crazycal1

yeah well when someone who could sell you a pct doesnt AND says it aint neccessary makes me think..

anyhoo

leg piccies anyone?


----------



## London1976

No legs here cal, im only botherd about top half.


----------



## franki3

chest and tris today really feeling good.

think this comp is going to be a walkover to be honest lol.


----------



## franki3

the pants are for london and cal lol


----------



## franki3




----------



## franki3

come on guys cal some recents and london them legs....lol


----------



## crazycal1

ohh RESPEC frank...

i`ve already psyched out london and he`s said i`m gonna win..

he didnt seem to rate your chances much tho pmsl...

tbh the missus finished with me at the weekend and altho i`m in the mood to take soem drugs now i`m not in a piccie mmod..

however i did take a vid last nite but it seemed a bit well "gay" dropping me kecks to show ma wheels off...

i`ll see if i can do a more hetero version tonite lol


----------



## crazycal1

n if i cant i`ll stick the dubious looking one up


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> whats the diff between a prosteroid and a regular illegal one?


Most of the illegal ones, funnily enough aren't actually illegal. They have or have had medicinal uses in the past.

The legal one... serious lack of research.


----------



## London1976

some more pics of my hot bod lol and my thick chunky mushrooms legs hahahaha


----------



## London1976

more more more ok


----------



## crazycal1

lmao theyre the best pics you`ve taken...

before pics are sposed to be sht!

really good lighting tho dude 

server starts crying...


----------



## London1976

back n bi's today

vertical traction 100kg @ 3x8 ( i could of done more weights but only goes to 100)

lat pulldowns @ 75kg @ 3x8

high cable pulldowns @ 90kg @ 3x8

low cable pulls @ 90kg @ 3x8

bentover rows @ 40kg @ 3x8

21's @ 15kg cables @ 3 sets

ez biceps curls 30kg @ 3x6

20kg db curls @ 3x6

finished of with press ups @3x20

Few compliment from people in gym, some of them are saying im looking bigger than usuall (cough cough) i agree tho im feeling pumped all the time.

strength, recovery, appetite, weights in gym have all gone up and only day 6 :nod:


----------



## London1976

they were taken today cal so in other words im looking ok yea


----------



## franki3

If I didn't look so good I'd be worried London! Lol

nice pics son looking good.


----------



## London1976

haha u both best be worried BIG TIME lol


----------



## franki3

Don't think you realise wot your up against I'm a machine!!

Lol


----------



## London1976

I eat for training

I sleep for training

I was born for training

I breath for training

TRAINING IS MY MIDDLE NAME

Im a training machine.

I'll be back:tongue1:


----------



## franki3

That's funny I thought it was bert? Lol

cal's gone quiet probably trying to get the lid off his bullets. Lol


----------



## London1976

or he got stuck walking thru hes doors pmsl.......


----------



## London1976

8am - 2 scoops Extreme mass @ 30g protein

11am - 175g spicy chicken wings @ lil bit of pilau rice @ 4 boiled eggs @ 65g protein

2pm - 175g spicy chicken wing and 2 scoops of Extreme pro 6 @ 85g protein

5pm - 200g king prawns with rocket,spinach and water cress @ 35g protein

9pm - 2 scoops of extreme mass @ 30g protein

felt quite hungry today i wonder why lol

total protein = 245g protein

this is my lovely 5pm meal.......pukka


----------



## yannyboy

London, how many carbs do you have a day?


----------



## franki3

Where did you get those sorry looking things from the Thames lmao


----------



## crazycal1

ya cheeky cnut frank!

i got the lid off no probs...

its getting that cotton wool at thats the tricky bit :wink:

nah just looked at last nites vid...thats not getting shown..

hmmm i`ll see how i feel later when i`m more bored and stoned lol


----------



## London1976

VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO

@ yanny, my food is mainly different on a daily basis, when i do have carbs its from my Extreme mass shake which is nearly 50g carbs per drink, i dont really like pasta so i sometime have savory rice, sweet potatoes, milk, brown bread


----------



## crazycal1

i look too s**t in it...


----------



## London1976

Surly u cant look no worse than Franki..........:becky:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::

I got this in the bag lads so i wonder who gonna be 2nd lol


----------



## Phill1466867973

Fcuk me this is one funny thread looking in...pass the popcorn someone.


----------



## yannyboy

London1976 said:


> VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO
> 
> @ yanny, my food is mainly different on a daily basis, when i do have carbs its from my Extreme mass shake which is nearly 50g carbs per drink, i dont really like pasta so i sometime have savory rice, sweet potatoes, milk, brown bread


 That would explain how you are so lean.

Do you have much junk foods?


----------



## Phill1466867973

yannyboy...you gone and done it now! Saying london is lean is oh man...you watch his head will explode now :tongue1:

btw frank dude, those pants - dude they are class, are they swimming trunks? - Pure beach pimp!


----------



## London1976

Im not that lean lol. about 12-13 % bf

I hate junk food, but maybe once a month have a mcdonalds with the children, otherwise no.


----------



## London1976

Looks like they shrunk in the washing lol


----------



## franki3

When you have a body like mine you look good in anything.

Lean is a polite word for skinny. Lol

and phil I where them becoz it makes my arse look awsome. Lol


----------



## London1976

And you know what they say about those italians huh , sorry franki lol


----------



## franki3

You crack me up London I'm laughing before I read wot you are saying next.

Italian,Spanish we are all adonises. Lol


----------



## London1976

Have you managed to bench 40kg mate since the bullets ?


----------



## Phill1466867973

Tell you what, these Bullets aren't improving london's wit are they?


----------



## London1976

That will never change :tongue1:


----------



## franki3

I warm up with the 40's treacle lol


----------



## London1976

i warm up with 70's treacle


----------



## crazycal1

you know if you stood sideways abit more in your avvy you`d almost disappear... :becky:

btw avvy is 2 weeks old i think?

Psyche!


----------



## crazycal1

leg pics were done tonite, soz ive got crap light everywhere..

the upper body pic was about 6 weeks ago?

twas when i was on subL test anyway n i was sucking my gut in lots...

hoping not to suck it in post cycle..

no excuses BUT lol only been training legs properly for about 5 months with 18 months of that just trying to maintain after a spinal fusion..

luckily earlier this year is just stopped feeling so bruised...

18 months and its slightly better lol altho quality of life is better, still fcuking aches all the time tho...rant rant!

anyway i will try n post up some better pics without glaring sunlight or semi darkness lol..

youre defo king of the pants frank!

takes some grapefruits to wear those bad boys and keep a straight face :becky:

View attachment DSC00420.JPG


View attachment DSC00426.JPG


----------



## franki3

your legs look good cal

but my pants look better lol


----------



## crazycal1

ohh ive got a pants pic that`d put you in your place...

but this isnt the place for my old ass in a sparkly gold thong hahaha

if i win i might lol


----------



## London1976

Let's all make cal win lol


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Let's all make cal win lol


i will try and make cal win but my body just wont allow it,,,its just physics.


----------



## crazycal1

lol londons got a semi at the thought of my gold pants...

just think rocky horror!


----------



## London1976

Cal stop sending me text messages of your ass dude. No more mate lol


----------



## crazycal1

ok bud, i`ll stick to c0ck pics just how you like them...


----------



## London1976

I've put 3lbs on since 1st September


----------



## crazycal1

are you being sick in the mornings?


----------



## London1976

No mate, why lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol 3lbs of muscle already, youre pregnant or need a good poo lol









View attachment DSC00434.JPG


----------



## franki3

I've put on 2 pound since Monday I'm just a genetic freak this is going to be a walk in the park. Lol


----------



## crazycal1

what you get up to on clapham common is your business matey 

thats good going..aint you on a cut tho lol?

diet nailed lol


----------



## franki3

According to the little man I should be lol

I want to get to 14 stone with as less b/f as possible if I can that is


----------



## crazycal1

i think we have a new nickname :becky: :axe:


----------



## London1976

Seriously guys I reckon I'm the dark horse here so you both better watch this space lol. I'm looking ****ing good if I have to admit lol. I thought u were on a cut to franki otherwise u will look like a round balloon  just kidding sunshine.

I think my body like these bullets 

today training

seated 28kg db shoulder press @ 5x8

8kg db side raises @ 3x12

15kg plate front raises @ 3x12

40kg shrugs @ 3x15

hanging leg raises @ 10x10

70 mins incline walk

tomorrow it will be just 60 mins incline walk.


----------



## franki3

Blah blah blah blah blah!!!!!!

I going to look like a piece of Italian marble when I'm finished.


----------



## London1976

Blah blah blah I might even have a name change: Spanish stallion haha


----------



## London1976

I've just notice cal has changed the name to this thread, so I'm lil London lol. Haha I will be in 3 weeks when I'm cut to **** with abs and 10lbs of more new solid muscles pmsl


----------



## crazycal1

and when satan goes skating to work i`ll change youre name over lol

fcuking powercrazed with admin and bullets lol


----------



## crazycal1

ive changed title again...

just for you.


----------



## London1976

Haha I love this thread, I bet Franki's practicing he's losing pose with he's new y fronts. Anyway how is this comp getting judged. If it's weight gain then franki's got it in the bag. If so I'll will have to meet him in the drive thru mc'ds. See you lot in 3 weeks, no more talking, I'm gonna vanish for 3 weeks and surprise you lot, lol


----------



## London1976

Pmsl @ Adonis and mr ripped lol


----------



## franki3

You can't nick the stallion off the Italians

I was. Thinking more the Spanish donkey lol


----------



## London1976

How da fuk u know I'm hung like a donkey lol


----------



## franki3

Love the title cal hilarious mate! :clap2:


----------



## London1976

So am I right in thinking Adonis is gonna carry on bulking, coolio is cutting and Im kinda doing both lol. Aiming for little bit of mass, but doing 60 mins walking 4/5 x week with high protein.


----------



## crazycal1

did i, i did i not say that i`d

*LIVEN THIS PLACE UP ABIT*:becky:

this place has so much potential and its wasted...

tbh ive always thought the name is really awful and sounds like a gay dating site...:focus:


----------



## franki3

I can't believe how many views we've had since Monday.

Wots it feel like to be famous London told ya I would take you places lol

love ya


----------



## London1976

They all visit from all over the world, just to see mr ripped lol


----------



## crazycal1

i said i`d make you famous..

this is the nice way...

heh heh ive got that thread book marked you steroid pumping freak!


----------



## franki3

Didn't train today felt a bit ropey and tired is anyone else got stomach cramps from the t bullets might not be them just wondering really!

This not an excuse by the way chaps I'm still going to whoop your ars*s lol


----------



## crazycal1

i`m a few days behind you frank but if anyones gonna get an upset tum from them its me...

i swear theres something well wrong in there.... 

2 days in a still ache a lot from training yesterday, but i feel something happening altho it could be the test already kicking in as i started getting pins and needles and a numb feeling in my shoulder last nite...

i`m guessing its water retention and my shoulder is pulled forward by an imbalance i have which is why i only get it there..

i`ll have it for the duration tho


----------



## London1976

No aches or cramp here lads. Seriously after a hard days training I'm not aching at all. Any ways just done my 60 mins incline walk today. Nice weekend off, all this and I'm bunged up lol.


----------



## yannyboy

How about you 3 put your training splits up so we can compare these to the 4 week results as well.


----------



## London1976

I have already mate


----------



## yannyboy

Not individual training sessions, but overall weekly training split.


----------



## London1976

Monday-chest,triceps and 45 min incline walk

tues-60 mins incline walk

weds-60 mins incline walk

thurs- back,biceps and 45 min incline walk

fri-60 incline walk

following Monday would be shoulders and so on


----------



## crazycal1

done every third or fourth day.

trap bar deads

standing calf raises.

incline db press

ez bar bicep curls super setted with incline close grip db bench

trap bar deads

standing calf raises

db shoulder press

pulldowns

shrugs

db`s are thick handled.

all sets pretty much 3x6-10

trap bar is 1x10 then 10 singles then repaeating the 1x10.

walking dog 2x a day.


----------



## Phill1466867973

London1976 said:


> Monday-chest,triceps and 45 min incline walk
> 
> tues-60 mins incline walk
> 
> weds-60 mins incline walk
> 
> thurs- back,biceps and 45 min incline walk
> 
> fri-60 incline walk
> 
> following Monday would be shoulders and so on


One word. Legs.


----------



## London1976

Not doing em phill. Not really botherd at the mo about legs. Might do some next month


----------



## james22

london, do you live at the top of a very big hill lol? Whats the deal with all the incline walking? Have i missed a trick?


----------



## London1976

I live at the bottom of a mountain and the gym is at the top. Lol I do it on a treadmill in the gym. Wanna get to that magic 10%bf mark


----------



## yannyboy

London1976 said:


> Not doing em phill. Not really botherd at the mo about legs. Might do some next month


 I read an article saying that when you train, your body releases natural growth hormone. It also said that because legs are the largest muscles in the body, you release the most growth hormone as well. So not training your legs will hold back growth on the rest of the body.


----------



## London1976

Yep very true, but for this month only, I'm only focusing on upper body and cardio


----------



## Phill1466867973

Not training legs is a bad idea. I rememebr doing just free squats - no bar, only a broom handle for silly reps - sets of up to 80 reps and it's not only the legs pumped, but...and I wouldn't believe it till I actually tried it, but my arms and shoulders where vascular and pumped as hell.

Infact training legs with exercises like squats, deads, lunges, step ups....why anyone needs to do an ab work is beyond me, as they get trained properly when doing those stabalising the body during the leg work.


----------



## London1976

Excellent post phill. But it's just for this month. Wanna focus more on the cardio while I'm on bullets


----------



## crazycal1

just been bitten by a mates staffy..

right into the meat of the underside of my thumb and on top..

and it was dogs fault lol

so i dunno how thats gonna effect things.

pretty pissed off about it as i was hoping to get my first training sesh in with the bullets working if londons schedule is anything to go with..

ive been using some ghrp6 which i may increase doseage as it helps heal injuries

apprently.

bugger!

and its hurts...

and it was only one chomp if my hand had been in between them when theyre jaws were smashing together you`d have a seriously shredded hand...

scary thing is pretty any dog is capable of it..


----------



## London1976

EXCUSES HUH lol:nod:


----------



## crazycal1

i`m so gonna take the piss when youve had your boob job lol


----------



## London1976

nip tuck huh lol


----------



## franki3

Sorry fellows I haven't been posting it's just that on Friday I was on the way to work when the wife rang to say my little ones breathing has got shallow and being sick and lifeless so I rushed back home and had too ring an ambulance and was rushed to hospital.

Cut a long story short he is still not he's self but hasn't got anything serious just a virus or stomach bug.

He was up again last night with a temp so took him back to the docs to have him checked again but everthing seems ok except for a ****y belly and a slight sore throat and high temp.

So hopefullyback to normal tommorrow, hope it's going well for the rest of the chaps.

Cheers guys!


----------



## crazycal1

hope he`s ok dude...

i was thinking i could man up and use my hip belt and squat today...

whimper whimper no fcuking chnace while my hands throbbing like a raging hardon fuelled by V

but then i aint east end.. i aint proper lol (enders anyone lol)


----------



## Nath1466867935

Hey guys,

just wondered how you are all measuring your body fat? Im dieting hard at the moment but was still 15% with my abs out?!


----------



## crazycal1

by eye and fantastic camera and lighting angles


----------



## Nath1466867935

I got calipered!! I was a little dissapointed =)


----------



## London1976

15% and abs. I'm 12% I think and my abs only show with good lighting and good photography shots, that's why I'm doing plenty of walking while on the bullets, wanna lose bodyfat obviously for the abs.


----------



## London1976

well my calipers say 9mm lol


----------



## james22

Im 3 days in an already feeling much stronger, however thats most likey just a psychological! How's all your lifts coming along?

Cal-aka David Bailey or anybody else with any photographic experience, any suggestions for lighting for photos. Im getting some done by my friend for some "alternative work" i do, and i wanna get as much definition as possible in the photo's.

Shouldnt that dog have a muzzle or something, doesnt sound like a pet id want...!!!


----------



## London1976

Day 4 and I was stronger, swear down after each set had finished 10 secs later I was doing another and another and another and another and another lol I think it's the 10th day today and I look and feel leaner. Still another 20 days left with lots of cardio


----------



## crazycal1

nope he`s a nice doggie..

him and mine are both alphas tho..

my fault for feeding them..


----------



## crazycal1

one round the otherside too but not deep well so deep.

and next week londons nipple op...


----------



## London1976

Im hoping its next week Cal? waiting for a hospital letter to get it done and these bullets are making them more painful


----------



## lobo

Looks pretty painful Cal , hows it feel when your gripping a bar? Bet it fu*king hurts!!


----------



## crazycal1

dude i seriously cant wnk with it, i wont be training anything using that arm...

hipbelt and partial squats and calf raises is all i`m gonna be doing for a week at least..

its far more swollen than the pic shows


----------



## yannyboy

Is it worth carrying on with the bullets.


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk yeah, i `m not one of those bitches who doesnt train legs...

i can do a cycle focussed on my calves


----------



## lobo

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuk yeah, i `m not one of those bitches who doesnt train legs...
> 
> i can do a cycle focussed on my calves


LOl you tell em Cal!:clap2:..hold on is it just London thats not doing legs? Frankie ?


----------



## franki3

Yep I'm doing legs batter them every week!


----------



## London1976

Not doing legs at the moment. Reason being at the moment I lift weights 2 x a week and doing cardio 5 x a week. I'm not a leg person, I really only do legs when I can be arsed. I wont lie but I do them maybe 1 x a month 

I'm not a bodybuilder anyway.

Struggled abit today in gym because I have man flu

flat bb bench @ 80kg @ 1x12

85kg @ 1x10

90kg @1x8

inclines @ 28kg db's @ 3x10

flies @ 16kg @ db's @ 3x10

cable x overs @ 7.5 each stack @ 3x10

dips @ 3x15

hanging leg raises 5x10

press ups @ 3x15

50 mins walk

Bodyfat is defo dropping off, my biceps look fuller because of me losing bodyfat. Arms still at a whopping "14", but that's all muscle 

I'm not looking to put on any weight, i sway between 72kg and 75kg. Bodyfat is 11-12%

as you lot know I don't want to be big.


----------



## crazycal1

whats being a bodybuilder got to do with it?

i`m a weight trainer i f i haver to be pigeon holed...

train your legs..you get better upper body growth...


----------



## London1976

I met an old friend at the gym who i haven't seen for 10 years, i was quite surprised to see how lean he was. He advised me to cut up because he said i would look the bollox which i know is true lol. He said to do 40-50 reps a sets, so i tried it and i must admit it felt good,

35kg incline bb press @ 2x40( struggled around 33 )

25kg incline bb press @ 1x50 (struggled around 41)

7.5kg bicep cable curls @ 3x35 then had to drop it to 2.5kg for the last 15 reps for each set ( those 2.5kg felt like 100kg at the end lol)

50 mins incline walk

So from now on i will be doing 40-50 reps


----------



## London1976

have some more pics :nod:


----------



## London1976

franki and cal might as well throw the bullets in the bin. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## franki3

You look like a little boy lol!

I look like that when I started 3 years ago!!!!

Only kidding bud! Lol

but on a serious note you need to step it up becoz that ain't nowhere good enough! Pmsl


----------



## London1976

franki3 said:


> You look like a little boy lol!
> 
> I look like that when I started 3 years ago!!!!
> 
> Only kidding bud! Lol
> 
> but on a serious note you need to step it up becoz that ain't nowhere good enough! Pmsl


This 34 year old loves looking young lol. If you looked like me 3 years ago why have you let yourself go mate lol. You have a VERY long way to go to get a RIPPED as me lol,

On a serious note Franki, we both want entire different bodies.

You want to get fat and big then cut ok but i want to stay small, lean and healthy looking al year round


----------



## crazycal1

youve got some loverly slim girlish hips on you dude :becky:

lol i forgot you dont train legs...


----------



## London1976

u liking the hips cal lol

i do train legs but not often lol


----------



## crazycal1

yeah dude just like a lady boys :becky:


----------



## London1976

have you managed to squeeze into ur 36inch trousers yet mate lol


----------



## yannyboy

London1976 said:


> I met an old friend at the gym who i haven't seen for 10 years, i was quite surprised to see how lean he was. He advised me to cut up because he said i would look the bollox which i know is true lol. He said to do 40-50 reps a sets, so i tried it and i must admit it felt good,
> 
> 35kg incline bb press @ 2x40( struggled around 33 )
> 
> 25kg incline bb press @ 1x50 (struggled around 41)
> 
> 7.5kg bicep cable curls @ 3x35 then had to drop it to 2.5kg for the last 15 reps for each set ( those 2.5kg felt like 100kg at the end lol)
> 
> 50 mins incline walk
> 
> So from now on i will be doing 40-50 reps


 I wouldn't London. Your whole workout will be one big cardio session. You will be failing from alot of oxygen debt rather than muscle failure. Weight lose comes from cardio and diet.


----------



## crazycal1

lol [email protected]

ohh these bullets theyre making me sooo aggressive grrrrrr :becky:


----------



## London1976

pmsl @ mothercare.......

@ yanny. my muscle are defo working to failure do these reps


----------



## London1976

Looking in the mirror and **** im looking good. Abs are coming along nicely. Next set of pix will be the bollox, 4-6 weeks im hoping for. :nod: pmsl


----------



## crazycal1

ive got more chance of growing samoan sized calves than you ve have with a 6 pac dude


----------



## London1976

You could be right there cal


----------



## yannyboy

Franks been a bit quite on this thread recently. Is he going to shock us all in a few weeks.


----------



## London1976

Na I reckon he's belly gets in the way of the keyboard


----------



## franki3

Just doing wot I do best lifting heavy weights not like some of us! Lol

b/f down to 15% like I said I'm a genetic marvel.


----------



## crazycal1

i had a workout on day 2 of the bullets and thats it so far...

cos of my hand..

pissed with myself for not manning up, but there ya go...

diet and dog walking is still gonna whoop your candy asses!

you know it!, my peeps out theres know it!

RIP dudes

Cal:316


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> RIP dudes
> 
> Cal:316


n' thats the bottom like cuz crazy cal said so!

you still watching wrestling cal?


----------



## London1976

Deep down cal, who's gonna win, tell the truth lol


----------



## London1976

Leg press @ 80kg @ 4x20

squats @ 80kg @ 4x10

curls @ 30kg @ 4x20

ext @ 30kg @ 4x20

20kg db shoulder press @ 2x20

12kg db shoulder press @ 1x20

6kg db side raises @ 3x20

15kg plate front raises @ 3x20

50kg shrugs @ 4x15

45 mins walk

20 reppers ****ing brilliant. Fat dropping like nothing. Game over dudes.


----------



## crazycal1

i bet youve put some serious knots in those lengths of string you call legs 

intercostals are showing abit mo,

crap pic tho..

dunno whats happened to the magical lighting i used to have


----------



## London1976

I'm still trying to undo the knots cal. Looking good mate. Abs coming along with higher bodyfat than me, bastard lol. I need thicker abs.


----------



## franki3

Wot are abs lol???????

I weigh less but look bigger bullets should have kicked in by now so should start to see some big changes biceps are back up to 15an half inches and look alot fuller and harder.

Cal lose the *** bud. He he!


----------



## London1976

My guns are a whooping "14" mate. All muscle tho franki. No FAT lol


----------



## llkevh

Cal lose the *** bud. He he!

Not sure its *** mate check the eyes :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

thas no a cig 

mine are about 15-15.5 cold.

tbh splint i havent since i went to see TNA which was a sack of crap and tbh ruined it all for me 

weather warning....

east anglia is at risk of repeated hi winds due gusts of hot air from the london area...

stone cold cal gets set deliver a stunner with a 9 pack...


----------



## London1976

Lol cal. You've been training yonks that's why u have those ugly abs. Abs are nasty mate. I hope I don't get them.


----------



## London1976

Do you think my guns are ok at "14" while at my weight of 162lbs. Obviously the more you weigh the bigger the guns. In jan I was 12st 11 with "15" bad boys.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah ive been training bout 5 years properly now, i`m 43, have had a dodgy back from day 1, had a fusion...

i`m a god damned motherfcuking inspiration to all you people :wink:

i`m a training godddddah! (my impersonation of JBL splint)


----------



## splinter1466867924

Funny cal... I started training 5 years ago n we both joined the board at a similar time, were still here! 5 years.... thats yonks!!!


----------



## London1976

Plus cals on a record 5000+ post


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Do you think my guns are ok at "14" while at my weight of 162lbs. Obviously the more you weigh the bigger the guns. In jan I was 12st 11 with "15" bad boys.


14" are fine mate I think you need to keep everything in proportion I don't think it looks good when someone at your weight has really big arms just doesn't look right.

But on a Adonis like me they look fine! Lol


----------



## London1976

When the bullets are loaded franki my guns are hot.


----------



## crazycal1

yup splint, who`d have thunk it and YG too..

i can remember being in so awe of redspy and garrila..

those were the days..

no bugger hardly acknowledging each other let alone talking lol

starting a journal was deemed flash a whorish....

happy days lol


----------



## crazycal1

ohh on a vaguely topic related note has anyone been getting bad shin pumps?

just been for a walk and after 10 mins it felt like i was walking in flippers and slower and slower..


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> ohh on a vaguely topic related note has anyone been getting bad shin pumps?
> 
> just been for a walk and after 10 mins it felt like i was walking in flippers and slower and slower..


Been thinking about this. There's actually a little fact sheet in my gym about this.

But here's some tips that might help. If I do start to get them, Ibuprofen and ice packs all the way with plenty of stretching.

Prevent and Treat Shin Splints


----------



## guvnor82

l i had killer calve pumps off mass plex used 2 kill me walking 2 work as live at bottom of hill. also seem 2 let it in lower back had 2 stop doin deads well on them.


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> ohh on a vaguely topic related note has anyone been getting bad shin pumps?
> 
> just been for a walk and after 10 mins it felt like i was walking in flippers and slower and slower..


 Read that taurine and potassium are good for easing muscle pumps.


----------



## thetong6969

all looking good chaps

although sorry have to laugh 80k leg press me missus has only just started training with me does 200k leg press and 60k squats i do 400 lol

never mind eh london one day you'll have the legs to carry weight around lol

joke

so when do they kick in proper is it week 2??


----------



## London1976

I can leg press more u nutter, its cause I'm currently doing 20 reps


----------



## franki3

Done back this morning went really heavy ang got a great pump, this is a no contest don't know why I'm pi##ing about with you two. Lol

Can't wait to get judged by the great people on muscle chat(grovel,grovel)


----------



## London1976

I'm pulling out the comp. I will let u 2 fight it out. We all want different bodies. Most people will judge us by how much size we will put on where where I'm not looking to put on mass or size. I want to be skinny and have definition.


----------



## yannyboy

Are you being serious London.


----------



## crazycal1

so being leaner and bigger is bad.

n given you have no abs showing..

wouldnt you rather only drop down to 10.5 stone than 9.5 stone?

i do understnad tho losing to me is one thing but to frank...

sucks teeth..yeah not good...

few peeps on here taking these bullets..

anyone gonna man up and join in?


----------



## splinter1466867924

I've not bothered taking photos... but I am recording my measurements.

London dont pull out... however, do a 4 week before and after photo comparison just to see what kind of ergogenic effect the bullets had on you.


----------



## yannyboy

I'm using test, tren, dbol, GHRP-2 and about to start using insulin. Can I join in?:becky:


----------



## London1976

I'm losing bodyfat all over but seems to being falling off the abs slower. I'm nearly 12st now and upper body looks skinny so if I'll drop to 10.5 I will look like a ethophian lol


----------



## yannyboy

Heavy 6-8 rep compound movements London. Forget these 20 rep sets.


----------



## franki3

Don't drop out London!!

I tell you wot to make it fair I'll only work out once a week and eat takeaways every night.....

I can't be fairer than that son!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## London1976

I'm gonna go and come back. The next time you will see another post from me is when I have abs. So it could be along wait. Adios amigos. Watch this space. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## London1976

Judging by your photo franki I would

say you eat takeaways 2 x a day. Pmsl. Goodbye all


----------



## lobo

splinter said:


> I've not bothered taking photos... but I am recording my measurements.
> 
> London dont pull out... however, do a 4 week before and after photo comparison just to see what kind of ergogenic effect the bullets had on you.


 X2^^^

Least this way we can effect's of bullets cutting and bulking?:nod:


----------



## franki3

I'm only 2% b/f behind you London...and I'm not even trying yet..

London R:I


----------



## lobo

Its a shame really just waiting to sort out my P.C.T. for my frist ever deca and test stack but would of loved to off tried out these bullets first in a competition cos it all adds to the fun and makes sure you train harder,eat more etc,would be interesting to see the effect's on london as he is cutting on them whereas you two are going for size if im not mistaken?


----------



## London1976

Last reply lol, there is no way u are 2% more than me. I have a 1 inch pinch at the front abs and half inch at the sides. Calipers say 10mm. Stop eating them burgers. I think me and frank should have a comp: 1st to get abs


----------



## yannyboy

Must admit I was a bit surprised that Frank said he was 2% more than you.


----------



## lobo

yannyboy said:


> Must admit I was a bit surprised that Frank said he was 2% more than you.


 X2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llkevh

come on london its only a bit of fun fella :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

i reckon i`m about 12% currently altho thats a total guess...

1 down..

frank to go...

can you smell what i`m cooking?


----------



## lobo

So Cal hows the war wound healing up??

How long you reckon before you can pick up a bar?


----------



## crazycal1

i must train tomorrow lobo.

i think i`ll be ok for pulls..

i tried a press today and nearly cried lol

tbh tho i could not train and still beat these pussies :wink:

yeah yanny mate, you can join in on your lil dabble of a cycle...

makes no odds lol

just bring it...


----------



## franki3

I'm 15% I'm sure London said he was 12 or13% or was that your chest size lol xx


----------



## crazycal1

nah frank 12 is my inner thigh measurement :wink:


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> I'm 15% I'm sure London said he was 12 or13% or was that your chest size lol xx


 In that case I would like a set of your measuring calipers.:becky:


----------



## yannyboy

I still can't believe London has pulled out of the comp.


----------



## London1976

Who said u were 15%.

To be honest mate i'll would say around 18% (obese) :becky:


----------



## London1976

Watch this space Yanny LOL


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> In that case I would like a set of your measuring calipers.:becky:


If someone hadn't forced fed me popcorn I would probably be 12% :becky:


----------



## franki3

Yanny

WHERE ARE YOU!! Lol


----------



## thetong6969

hey london why you pulled out????

it's a comp get in there for the full term and show everyone whats what


----------



## franki3

dnlbwls said:


> hey london why you pulled out????
> 
> it's a comp get in there for the full term and show everyone whats what


Becoz he knows he can't win he tried to punch above his weight(which isn't much):becky:

like boys v men


----------



## crazycal1

there are those who walk the walk...


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> Yanny
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU!! Lol


 Feeling like sh*t now the tren has kicked in, LOL.


----------



## London1976

Ive stopped taking the Bullets, me personally think my body hasn't changed while on them. Plus im gonna have time off from this forum because im getting bored from some fatties on here who make stupid comments, ( not Franki lol )

Not everyone wants to get fat and big ok. I train and eat to stay small and lean. I have been training solid for 4 years so i think i know how to train. If i want to do 20,50 or even 100 reps then so be it. There is only 1 person from day 1 who has really helped and thats the CrazyCal. :nod: Anyway i will leave you how i look now and i hope the server dont slow down with more pics lol. So the next time i will be back on is when i have abs so its could be a very long time lol. So now London1976 has ceased trading. RIP lol


----------



## crazycal1

thanks man..

first and last pics are best pics youve put up tho...

WARNING use of T-Bullets may cause temporary body dysmorphia and slight insanity... :becky:


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Ive stopped taking the Bullets, me personally think my body hasn't changed while on them. Plus im gonna have time off from this forum because im getting bored from some fatties on here who make stupid comments, ( not Franki lol )
> 
> Not everyone wants to get fat and big ok. I train and eat to stay small and lean. I have been training solid for 4 years so i think i know how to train. If i want to do 20,50 or even 100 reps then so be it. There is only 1 person from day 1 who has really helped and thats the CrazyCal. :nod: Anyway i will leave you how i look now and i hope the server dont slow down with more pics lol. So the next time i will be back on is when i have abs so its could be a very long time lol. So now London1976 has ceased trading. RIP lol


I hope I haven't offended you London just having a bit of banter mate!

Sorry if I have!

I class you as a friend.... Good luck with the abs mate I'm sure you will get there.


----------



## splinter1466867924

I go out for one night and the whole world falls apart.

Best of luck to london.


----------



## guvnor82

well with london chucking the towl in and cal's hand in s**t state looking pretty good 4ya fanki3


----------



## crazycal1

lol guv, you seriously underestimate me..


----------



## guvnor82

calves like bowling balls m8 lol. shocked at london quitting after giving it the big un. think maybe he was expecting 2 much off the bullets


----------



## crazycal1

well i just had a light workout during which on more than one exercise i ran out of energy.

true i got up at 11.00 shake at 12 then another at 3 to train about 4.30..

i have cut down the ingrediants of my shakes tis true but im still quite shocked..

thing is i always run out of energy whatever ive eaten before just not usually this bad..

i suspect its down to stress 

if i win this its not gonna be down to muscle growth but condition..

oddly the general day to day pump i`d expected is non existent.

obviouslt didnt know what to expect from t bullets but test should be bloating me if nothing else.

cant imagine why but maybe using PEG over olive oil was a bad idea???


----------



## lobo

guvnor said:


> calves like bowling balls m8 lol. shocked at london quitting after giving it the big un. think maybe he was expecting 2 much off the bullets


 Hmmm im thinking this maybe a tactic of London's to make everyone think he's gone and therefore relax more then end of the cycle come back a super -ripped physique that'll blow evryone away??...or maybe im just losing the plot?:der:


----------



## crazycal1

lol defo matey..

far too complicated lol

oh yeah weighed myself on an empty tum and am up either 3 or 4 lbs on less cals and am leaner n dont look bloated..


----------



## splinter1466867924

lobo said:


> Hmmm im thinking this maybe a tactic of London's to make everyone think he's gone and therefore relax more then end of the cycle come back a super -ripped physique that'll blow evryone away??...or maybe im just losing the plot?:der:


Deffo losing the plot


----------



## lobo

splinter said:


> Deffo losing the plot


 Lol ....thats what i thought!

:focus: so cal you saying that you taking less calorie 's in but yet gaining muscle mass?? i take it your protein consumption is the same or have you increased it?


----------



## crazycal1

i have gained weight, but i ve very much doubt ive put on 3lbs of muscle sitting on my arse except for walking the dogs 2x a day lol

but it doesnt appear to be water retention.

i`m painfully aware that its not cos when i did trt i had retention for 10 weeks and had pins n needles in my right shoulder the entire time!

but thems the facts...

yes lobo protein is high- around 2g i think, maybe abit less?..

shooting in 2 shots for every shake i do-(3 a day) as im not using milk or eggs now(no benefit from dropping milk whatsoever as far as i can see)

2 cans of tuna each with a pint of milk nother pint with the last meal whatever that happens to be..


----------



## thetong6969

London1976 said:


> Ive stopped taking the Bullets, me personally think my body hasn't changed while on them. Plus im gonna have time off from this forum because im getting bored from some fatties on here who make stupid comments, ( not Franki lol )
> 
> Not everyone wants to get fat and big ok. I train and eat to stay small and lean. I have been training solid for 4 years so i think i know how to train. If i want to do 20,50 or even 100 reps then so be it. There is only 1 person from day 1 who has really helped and thats the CrazyCal. :nod: Anyway i will leave you how i look now and i hope the server dont slow down with more pics lol. So the next time i will be back on is when i have abs so its could be a very long time lol. So now London1976 has ceased trading. RIP lol


now i hope this isn't me as sometimes i come accross bad i was having a joke in anything i said london

you train how you want over20 years ive trained in different ways myself i've even got somewhere good in the past and lost the lot then had to start over

personally i don't train abs as heavy lifting does it

just can't see why you have to stop with this i thought it was light hearted and also why leave the forum

if it's because of me then my sincerest appologies, if not come back leaner

i reaad a lot of your posts london as you are roughly the same weight as me

anyway keep training everyone


----------



## franki3

I've put on 4/5 pounds looking alot fuller already but these tabs really shutting me down feel very lethargic and tired also some stomach cramps,not going to stop them tho.

Strengh is creeping up so that's something going to start doing abs every other day.

Hope your hand is getting better cal!!!!


----------



## crazycal1

yeah hands getting there ta frank...

wont be pressing for a while tho..

i think i probs will being using some clomid..just in case after all that


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah hands getting there ta frank...
> 
> wont be pressing for a while tho..
> 
> i think i probs will being using some clomid..just in case after all that


Just clomid? or nolva + clomid combo...


----------



## crazycal1

just clomid.

tbh its only cos i`m running this test too, BUT i`m not sure its working this time..


----------



## guvnor82

if ya can get hold of nova i would use that as well better 2 spend bit of dosh on nova then loose the gains u made. can i ask whats in the t-bullet is it just superdrol? if so i recomend megavol can get it from bodybuilding whearhouse only 26quid 4 90 tabs. iv had some really good gains off of it.


----------



## splinter1466867924

guvnor said:


> if ya can get hold of nova i would use that as well better 2 spend bit of dosh on nova then loose the gains u made. can i ask whats in the t-bullet is it just superdrol? if so i recomend megavol can get it from bodybuilding whearhouse only 26quid 4 90 tabs. iv had some really good gains off of it.


Superdrol and 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5,(10)-dien-17-one17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol


----------



## lobo

splinter said:


> Superdrol and 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5,(10)-dien-17-one17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol


 is that the main ingrediant in epi??


----------



## lobo

guvnor said:


> if ya can get hold of nova i would use that as well better 2 spend bit of dosh on nova then loose the gains u made. can i ask whats in the t-bullet is it just superdrol? if so i recomend megavol can get it from bodybuilding whearhouse only 26quid 4 90 tabs. iv had some really good gains off of it.


 Guvnor is that what u used Nova?... isnt that OTC PCT or did you mean Nolva?


----------



## yannyboy

splinter said:


> Superdrol and 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5,(10)-dien-17-one17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol


 Superdrol and Max LMG


----------



## lobo

yannyboy said:


> Superdrol and Max LMG


 Oh Cheer's Yanny!


----------



## franki3

wasnt going to use pct but think i might have too!!!

i feel fukced no energy, and libido wot fukcing libido.


----------



## crazycal1

thats odd i`m as horny as...


----------



## guvnor82

lobo i used the really nolva last time but this gonna try otc pct. pretty sure it will be strong enough.


----------



## lobo

Yes i sure london was going to use otc ptc (gaspari novadex) i think ...Guvnor let me know how you get on with it i was thinking of getting some of that gasp. nov. and adding trib,zma,and longjack to boost my libido,what do you lot think ?


----------



## yannyboy

I used an OTC PCT when I did a superdrol cycle and it did jack sh*t.


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> wasnt going to use pct but think i might have too!!!
> 
> i feel fukced no energy, and libido wot fukcing libido.


 You should have stuck with the test enanthate Frank.:becky:


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> You should have stuck with the test enanthate Frank.:becky:


Think your right yann I've got to wait till after Xmas now to do a proper cycle again.

Wonder if I can wait that long!!!!!!!!!!!!

I felt great on test eth!


----------



## crazycal1

anyone else getting horrendous nite sweats?????

i stopped my 2 clen a day cos i thought it was causing them 

i overheat constantly in bed and seem to have to sleep alone as it is...

must say i didnt get this off test and nite sweats are the main reason i`ve stopped using dbol.


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> anyone else getting horrendous nite sweats?????
> 
> i stopped my 2 clen a day cos i thought it was causing them
> 
> i overheat constantly in bed and seem to have to sleep alone as it is...
> 
> must say i didnt get this off test and nite sweats are the main reason i`ve stopped using dbol.


Was sweating a bit this morning, thought it might just be the lean-r and because of the fact I got out of the bath so my body is all heated up. Im all cool now though; fan at hand mind you!


----------



## crazycal1

splint his overheating things has been ruining my life for 3 years now 

will be dropping to 1 bullet a day and if it doesnt stop soon i`ll be stopping cycle..

couple with feeling incessantly horny which given ive just been dumped by the missus AGAIN and defo for the last ime its seriously not needed..

my diets still nailed in place altho i have zero appetite but i`m not training like i should be so feel like i`m wasting the cycle which i dont like doing..

either way i`ll continue to cut, use the subL test and take some pics.

i`m quite keen to stop bullets and see if test is working as for some reason i dont think it is..

bit of a **** up all round really...


----------



## splinter1466867924

Sorry to hear about the lady troubles.

I generally find I sweat quite a bit in summer, or if I go out raving etc... But I put this down to all the supplements + the longer hair! hah!

Im only on the one cap a day and i've gained a couple of kg (but ive seriously been eating alot more too). Will be upping to two caps a day come wednesday.

No real effect on lust generally, im an animal anyway.


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> Think your right yann I've got to wait till after Xmas now to do a proper cycle again.
> 
> Wonder if I can wait that long!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I felt great on test eth!


 What cycle do you have in mind?


----------



## calver11

Not been around for a while as with the new job im on shifts 

Great read tho guys keep it up!


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> What cycle do you have in mind?


750mg of test eth a week

300 mg of deca or tren a week

but I'll see how you get on with tren before I indulge!

I know you are struggling a bit on it.


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> 750mg of test eth a week
> 
> 300 mg of deca or tren a week
> 
> but I'll see how you get on with tren before I indulge!
> 
> I know you are struggling a bit on it.


 So you are using me as a ginnea pig, you c**t, LOL. I am going to run 500mg total of all anabolics in my cycles per week for the near future until I feel I am not getting any benefit. I will be running GHRP-6 and insulin as well.


----------



## franki3

Trained shoulders today I must admit I'm getting awsome pumps I feel my condition is not as good as 6 weeks ago but someone up my gym thinks it's the best his seen me,must admit I can't see it maybe where I've lost some weight I look better.

But a much needed compliment as I'm feeling a bit shitty about myself at the mo,but it's all about soldiering on and getting on with it.

I hear cal is thinking about stopping the bulletts I hope not but understand if he does if something is not right then walk away clear your head then start again.

But a win is a win and I'll take it lol even if it's by default.


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> So you are using me as a ginnea pig, you c**t, LOL. I am going to run 500mg total of all anabolics per week for the near future until I feel I am not getting any benefit. I will be running GHRP-6 and insulin as well.


Insulin be careful yanny ithink you should see how you get on with the tren first.


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> Insulin be careful yanny ithink you should see how you get on with the tren first.


 What are you talking about Frank, tren and insulin are 2 different substances, require different protocols and work in the body completely differently. I know insulin can be very dangerous(i.e. hypo and death) but I have been reading up now for about 6 months and since I will be using it PWO and I train at home, the risks are alot less.


----------



## splinter1466867924

franki3 said:


> But a win is a win and I'll take it lol even if it's by default.


Put on 2.3kg in 6 days of using bullets. On only one cap per day.

See how much more over the next 3 weeks, in particular when I crank up the dose to two caps a day.


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> What are you talking about Frank, tren and insulin are 2 different substances, require different protocols and work in the body completely differently. I know insulin can be very dangerous(i.e. hypo and death) but I have been reading up now for about 6 months and since I will be using it PWO and I train at home, the risks are alot less.


I know they are different but I just meant if you get good gains off the tren then you could hold back on the insulin for a while!


----------



## franki3

splinter said:


> Put on 2.3kg in 6 days of using bullets. On only one cap per day.
> 
> See how much more over the next 3 weeks, in particular when I crank up the dose to two caps a day.


Excellent splint really good going!

Where abouts in London are you mate?


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> I know they are different but I just meant if you get good gains off the tren then you could hold back on the insulin for a while!


 I idea is to lower my anabolics and use some peptides. Your next proposed cycle will be twice as much as mine!!!


----------



## crazycal1

steady on frank you havent lost this comp yet :becky:


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> steady on frank you havent lost this comp yet :becky:


Don't you mean won!!!!

You going to carry on cal then or shall I start popping the bubbles lol


----------



## crazycal1

dude i could beat you natural :wink:


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> dude i could beat you natural :wink:


Now I know why they call you crazy...:becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924

franki3 said:


> Excellent splint really good going!
> 
> Where abouts in London are you mate?


South east mate.


----------



## crazycal1

ive been feeling hot n a bit sweaty all day..most unpleasant


----------



## splinter1466867924

hmm.... you think its the bullets?


----------



## crazycal1

yeah it is, but i have a problem getting too hot anyway..

no idea how to deal with it...


----------



## splinter1466867924

hmm... well when i double the dose lets see if i run up hotter then megan fox licking whipped cream of jessica alba's lips...


----------



## crazycal1

i like jessica alba...

its probs just me splint, i`m susceptible too heat..

thats why i tried trt to see if it was male flushes..

twasnt lol

nor thyroid..


----------



## splinter1466867924

Sorry I paid no attention to your comment... slight distraction


----------



## crazycal1

she`d be a keeper


----------



## lobo

Mmmmmmmmmmmm:nod: oooh yesss


----------



## franki3

Last day and a half stomach cramps seem to have gone don't feel so tired and generally feel better.

Maybe body was just getting use to bulletts,going back to 4 days training a week,I was finding it hard to fit all my exercises in without rushing.

Looking in the mirror I defo think my body is changing for the better my muscles are looking alot dryer aswell so it's all good.


----------



## yannyboy

Frank, how much weight have you put on since you started the bullets?


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> Frank, how much weight have you put on since you started the bullets?


About 5/6 pound don't see any water retention yet but it is still early am expecting some..... Lol


----------



## yannyboy

The 2 compounds in the bullets don't aromatize so you shouldn't see much water retention.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah but i dont want to be a fatboi i wanna be skinny and have little muscles :becky:

just an update,

London is doing well despite his rampant reverse psychological body dysmorphia and says hi to all and will be back soon either by the time franki gives birth or when he has abs...

whichevers sooner...

just had a workout and tbh inspite of having no energy whatsoever i squatted more than ive done before.

only did squats back and shrugs due to my hand but there wasnt anything left


----------



## thetong6969

not on anything much and off work for a weeks hol so eating for fun lol missus says i'm gonna give birth thats now in morninig it's gone i hope to put 3 k on this week alone if it kills me lol

good luck to you guys i firmly beleive you can put loads of weight on in a year then cut back and you will put more on than you think


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah but i dont want to be a fatboi i wanna be skinny and have little muscles :becky:
> 
> just an update,
> 
> London is doing well despite his rampant reverse psychological body dysmorphia and says hi to all and will be back soon either by the time franki gives birth or when he has abs...
> 
> whichevers sooner...
> 
> just had a workout and tbh inspite of having no energy whatsoever i squatted more than ive done before.
> 
> only did squats back and shrugs due to my hand but there wasnt anything left


very funny cal

hope London gets his abs first.....


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah but i dont want to be a fatboi i wanna be skinny and have little muscles :becky:
> 
> just an update,
> 
> London is doing well despite his rampant reverse psychological body dysmorphia and says hi to all and will be back soon either by the time franki gives birth or when he has abs...
> 
> whichevers sooner...
> 
> just had a workout and tbh inspite of having no energy whatsoever i squatted more than ive done before.
> 
> only did squats back and shrugs due to my hand but there wasnt anything left


what about in a parallel universe?

franki has 3.2% body fat... london is struggling to get under 25% body fat... ROFL!


----------



## crazycal1

lol frank i just thought we were lacking in trash talking now londons gone awol...

you a dwarf fan splint?


----------



## guvnor82

red dwarf was kick as back in the day went 2 s**t at the end:der:


----------



## lobo

F*cking used to love red dwarf!!


----------



## splinter1466867924

I used to watch it over ten years ago.... cant stand the site of craig charles now!


----------



## crazycal1

yeah tbh i kinda agree splint.. 

am 5 1/2lbs up now at 12 1/2 stoners eating as much as i did post op which dropped me down to 11 stone...

WTF...

getting leaner seems to have really slowed past 5 days..

who knows...


----------



## splinter1466867924

Double me dose as of today.

Weighing 84kg.


----------



## crazycal1

i cant remember if i took any yesterday or not but didnt get as hot..

have dropped to 1 a day and am hot now 

gonna try n hang it out tho...


----------



## splinter1466867924

I find myself sweating quite a bit at times. However, the hospital is running up quite hot at the moment, even had a few complaints. Sweating like cals arsehole at night! Tis like 25 degree still.... somehow!?

I've got a 4 day lash planned... this will probs have an effect on my weight no doubt.


----------



## franki3

Done arms today got another massive pump really see a difference today looking quite ripped.

Strength has risen a little not much tho tbh,but overall really pleased as wot I'm seeing in the mirror.

Starting to get my victory dance routine ready :becky:

can't wait to put photos up for judging shouldn't take long for the public to send the trophy my way. Lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

Im wondering if its possible for me to get to 90kg in 3 weeks.

I'd start rehearsing a high school musical-esque victory dance myself.


----------



## yannyboy

You guys have deliberately made you competition finish at the same time as the Mr. Olympia competition so you can be compared.


----------



## splinter1466867924

High school musical dance could be my Mr. O performance.


----------



## franki3

splinter said:


> Im wondering if its possible for me to get to 90kg in 3 weeks.
> 
> I'd start rehearsing a high school musical-esque victory dance myself.


6kg in3 weeks can't see why not!!

Is there any pics of you splint on here if not WHY!!!

Get posing•••••


----------



## splinter1466867924

franki3 said:


> 6kg in3 weeks can't see why not!!
> 
> Is there any pics of you splint on here if not WHY!!!
> 
> Get posing•••••


There's hundreds of me out of my nut in raves.

Unfortunately for those I dont know in real life, its blocked by facebook's privacy settings 

Im not one for posing infront of a camera... sorry :wof:


----------



## crazycal1

everyone got their posing pants picked out for the final pics then?


----------



## London1976

franki3 said:


> looking quite fat as usuall. Babies due next week.
> 
> I'm looking ripped in those funny mirrors you get in the funfairs.
> 
> Lol


now that made my day....see ya soon. **** I'm looking good.


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> now that made my day....see ya soon. **** I'm looking good.


Where did you get that post from I can't remember writing that!!

And welcome back London I've missed ya how's the training buddy!


----------



## London1976

Training still going on strong without the bullets.

I'm doing alot more deads and squats to bring out the abs.


----------



## guvnor82

what was main reason u quit bullets london? so 2 all taking them what u thing r they all that?


----------



## London1976

The 4th day was the best, strength, recovery was all there but after that i just felt like nothing else was happening.


----------



## crazycal1

is any oral all that?


----------



## crazycal1

t bullets do obviously work, theyre basically superdrol, which works..

fcuk ive barely trained ive eaten v little and i look huge..

cant ask for more than that..


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> now that made my day....see ya soon. **** I'm looking good.


I agree defo working I look really FAT lol


----------



## guvnor82

totally agree love superdrol doin megavol at mo witch is superdrol clone everytime iv used it had good resultd and good strenth gains. would even go as far 2 say better then using dbol. london think u should of just stuck it out m8 and ran the corse.


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Just come back from gym. Pumped to ****. I will be back soon and tell u lot about it lol. Just taking boys out to park. Game over franki.


those were the days:wink:


----------



## franki3

coming in third mr london :third:

coming in second mr cal :second:

and this comes as no surprise to all of us the winner is THE GOLDEN ADONIS

:first:

eace:


----------



## crazycal1

youre wifes t shirt really holds those ripples in frank...

butterbeans wins.......wins...wins....


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> youre wifes t shirt really holds those ripples in frank...
> 
> butterbeans wins.......wins...wins....


I know there great!!!! lol

butterbean wins by a bingo wing!!!:high5:


----------



## London1976

FU ck man how da hell you breath in that super tight top. Take it off and let it all hang out son, but I'm guessing ur wearing it to make your feel tight like how I feel with no top on lol


----------



## franki3

im sick of people calling me fat its not fair so im stopping the bullets and leaving the website and not coming back till i can walk up my stairs to bed without getting out of breath.

im sick of so called body builders telling me im fat (not you london lol)dont you lot get it i dont want the bodybuilders body i want to be fat and round.

so till i can find a pair of jeans to fit me or london stops talking nonsense lol wich ever comes first i wont be back.

see you all soon or maybe not......:becky: lmfao


----------



## splinter1466867924

franki3 said:


> im sick of people calling me fat its not fair so im stopping the bullets and leaving the website and not coming back till i can walk up my stairs to bed without getting out of breath.
> 
> im sick of so called body builders telling me im fat (not you london lol)dont you lot get it i dont want the bodybuilders body i want to be fat and round.
> 
> so till i can find a pair of jeans to fit me or london stops talking nonsense lol wich ever comes first i wont be back.
> 
> see you all soon or maybe not......:becky: lmfao


God you girls and your hissyfits. See you in 7 hours franki.


----------



## franki3

splinter said:


> God you girls and your hissyfits. See you in 7 hours franki.


2 hours just found some elasticated jeans wooooo hooooooo :high5:


----------



## splinter1466867924

Your post was made 7 minutes after mine.

Mini-hiss-fit eh?

Why not just wear a dress, bit like that episode of the simpsons where homer deliberately gets obese to not have to work.

Have you noticed how london is appearing on billboards all around the country and tv at the moment, under his real name Karl Pilkington?


----------



## eazy1

just read from page 1 to 38, I laughed so hard that my stomach ached...so glad London is back..


----------



## splinter1466867924

London1976 said:


> The 4th day was the best, strength, recovery was all there but after that i just felt like nothing else was happening.


It aint gonna grow down below mate...


----------



## yannyboy

You guys have turned this thread into a joke, little rascals.:high5:


----------



## franki3

Just a bit of fun!!

I respect everyone on here and had some great advice from all.


----------



## crazycal1

> im sick of people calling me fat its not fair so im stopping the bullets and leaving the website and not coming back till i can walk up my stairs to bed without getting out of breath.
> 
> im sick of so called body builders telling me im fat (not you london lol)dont you lot get it i dont want the bodybuilders body i want to be fat and round.
> 
> so till i can find a pair of jeans to fit me or london stops talking nonsense lol wich ever comes first i wont be back.
> 
> see you all soon or maybe not...... lmfao


love it! :becky::becky::becky:


----------



## London1976

If i would of stayed in the comp you lot know i would of been :first:

Im on :flame:


----------



## crazycal1

BOOM

shot down by the big gunz...:becky:


----------



## London1976

"14" last time i checked cal lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

Karl Pilkington strikes back!

I've already had my best friend question me saying you been using gear mate.

I was like OTC PH supplementation fella.


----------



## London1976

What you hiding Splint PMSL


----------



## splinter1466867924

Something rather large and rather veiney and well vein.


----------



## franki3

you look good london...well done!:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

14" at 5"1 is pretty impressive as it goes


----------



## London1976

5,6 you bastard lol


----------



## crazycal1

heh heh...

i know,

14" at 5"6 is still very good..


----------



## London1976

franki3 said:


> you look good london...well done!:clap2:


I totally agree franki


----------



## London1976

Been off bullets I think about 4 days now. Weight is still slightly going up. Scales in gym now say 166lbs, even tho I'm doing cardio 5x week and with less eating. Much leaner too


----------



## yannyboy

London, how long did you run the bullets?


----------



## eazy1

Looking real good London..you need to put a B4 pic next to the recent one !


----------



## crazycal1

lol he`s back and posting up pics but not in the comp still...

thats major withdrawals....


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Been off bullets I think about 4 days now. Weight is still slightly going up. Scales in gym now say 166lbs, even tho I'm doing cardio 5x week and with less eating. Much leaner too


How tall are you London is it 4ft 11....?


----------



## London1976

eazy said:


> Looking real good London..you need to put a B4 pic next to the recent one !


there are WAY TOO MANY BEFORE PICS OF ME ON HERE lol


----------



## London1976

yannyboy said:


> London, how long did you run the bullets?


2 weeks at 2 a day


----------



## London1976

5'2 franki


----------



## London1976

L33T said:


> Wow looking good london, arms are looking spot on mate


Spot on mate


----------



## splinter1466867924

Got my blood pressure tested by one of the nurses, its all okay at the moment whilst on the bullets.

Franki n' Cal, what are your current measurements?

Ill go ahead... 5.11 1/2... 84kg, 41inch chest, 15-16 inch bi's (dependant on oedema), 32inch waste, need to remeasure my neck; probs around 17ish.... calves need a remeasure too.

Im 10 days in my cycle now, so another 18 to go.


----------



## crazycal1

tbh splint i havent measured myself..

arms are 15" which if anything is down abit lol

they dont look it tho...

ive trained 3.5 times since i started bullets so doubt i`ll get much increases in girthage


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> How tall are you London is it 4ft 11....?


 You made one complimentary comment about London and now you're back into the insult groove again,LOL.


----------



## crazycal1

cmon dudes the thread is flaggin and theres training talk going on, splint behave!


----------



## franki3

Before bullets

arms 15 and a half

chest 43

waist 34

arms did go down to 15 when I was ill,I'll have another measure tommorrow

height 5"11

old chap 9" lol


----------



## London1976

Well I'm 5'6. Waist is 30 and chest is 41


----------



## crazycal1

kudos to you for your honesty


----------



## London1976

I thought you were a clever chap splinter. Lol @ waste


----------



## crazycal1

just had my first deads workout and it went well.

especially as i havent done them recently.

pretty much equalled what i did on the 3 week sof subL test last time.

10x200kg partial deads followed by 10 singles at 200kg

rest of the workout doesnt matter lol..

just faffing around.

should be ok to do some presses next workout and am expecting to exceed my db press pb

theyre going so well at the mo.

on a side note i think the test e i`m doing subL isnt any good, i thought it ws from the same batch, its not and it seems i`m the first to try it..

i`m feeling maybe 20% of the pump i experienced before.

defo looked leaner after todays workout, thought i had a wicked pic but its too blurry and grainy to use 

but my waist must have taken some of the pounds ive put on as trousers are tighter..

weird...

if i can get some decent lighting going its

Game Over Boys!


----------



## offshore1

No offence but now iv seen london in clothes Frankie is gonna wipe his ass .... no contest over mass compared to defination 

Loved the thread chaps


----------



## offshore1

And on the rest frankie is 5 inches taller doesnt mean it better but it means u get away with a lot more pishy flab ... let the game commence


----------



## London1976

Lol I'm not in the comp anymore cause I give up last week. I hate the big fat mass look and as you can tell I'm more into the leaner and defined look.


----------



## London1976

Tim Howard poses naked for racy photograph | The Sun |Sport|Football

This is what im aiming for.........


----------



## thetong6969

damn thats bordering on too lean

best of luck to you if thats what ya want tho


----------



## crazycal1

you need toput some muscle on too look like that,

i think he looks good as it goes...

shoulda kept the bullets up tho..

btw i`m gonna win this.


----------



## franki3

It's a shame London stopped the bullets becoz I think it would have been close between the 3 of us if cal can get to near some of his older pics then it will be a close call.

All I can say witout sounding to confident is I think it will be close but although I have more mass I'm looking alot leaner with it which is making me look more defined.

If I lose I'll still be happy becoz I think I've made some good gains already,and things will only get better..


----------



## London1976

TheCrazyCal said:


> you need toput some muscle on too look like that,
> 
> i think he looks good as it goes...
> 
> shoulda kept the bullets up tho..
> 
> btw i`m gonna win this.


i have muscle but need to be leaner


----------



## franki3

Putting muscle on will make you look leaner London...


----------



## fishfingers

London1976 said:


> U been shopping, rrrrrrrr how cute lol, I've been pumping in gym. Gotta go.


Lmao nailed it. That is until you got the legs out :becky:

Only joking this is a good thread cant believe London has pulled out. Cal for the win i say sorry franki.


----------



## crazycal1

i expect to be in the condition of my best 2 pics, both acheiving diff looks and i expect to be heavier by 5 lbs.

thanks fingers dude..you know it makes sense..

right then its time to add a poll to this comp i think...


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk you cant add a poll now


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/31112-t-bullet-competion-poll.html


----------



## splinter1466867924

London1976 said:


> I thought you were a clever chap splinter. Lol @ waste


Aye my bad.... remeasured chest n it was 42.5, not bad.

Was naughty yesterday and hardly ate anything (half a bowl of wheetabix)... friday was a long night lets just say. Only did 1 of my 2 bullets n all. Still feeling grotty!

[email protected] cal


----------



## crazycal1

heh heh i thought youre pseudonym was quite good:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

my chest expanded is 44" btw

i`ll measure me leg laters, i can vaguley remember what is what pre ammo


----------



## crazycal1

saw a good mate of mine today who hasnt seen me since i started these bullets..

err stacked was the word he used :becky:

this aint sumo frank izza:


----------



## franki3

how the mighty will fall!!!!!

what a shtty day...rain,rain,and more fukcing rain.:rain:

time for some pizza i think :becky:


----------



## franki3

defo got to shed some excess puppy fat will wait to after the bullets tho,just got to lower my calories intake a tad.

getting some decent muscle mass tho so thats good diet hasnt been to strict so will have to tighten things up for the next 2 weeks on bullets altho i was aiming to get to 14 stone then cut a little.....i sound like london dont know how to play it.


----------



## London1976

Thats why i always wanna stay lean, too much hassle bulking then cutting, bulking then cutting zzzzzzzzzzzzzz:der:izza:izza:izza:


----------



## crazycal1

you kids..

i dunno...

i`m sticking to my master plan altho it aint working lol

i`m on the cals that took me down to 11 stone and am now 7.5lbs up and at 12"9 my heaviest ever..

my gut is going shoulders n chest are looking harder and tighter but it seems to make my lower gut look even worse lol

oh as i`m running the bullets one a day now i`m gonna be on for closer to 6 weeks i guess.

and bollock me now dudes i still havent got any muilkthistle 

gotta sort some next week..

i shoulda just bought some online..


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> you kids..
> 
> oh as i`m running the bullets one a day now i`m gonna be on for closer to 6 weeks i guess.
> 
> and bollock me now dudes i still havent got any muilkthistle
> 
> gotta sort some next week..
> 
> i shoulda just bought some online..


Pop to holland and barrett mate or even tesco... sold over the counter.

Superdrol's effect plateau's after 4 weeks if im not mistaken cal.


----------



## crazycal1

ahh well if tescos do em i`ll manage it 

parking in the citys a pain blah blah lazy fecker...


----------



## London1976

Today would of been the end of my cycle of t bullets. The main reason I stopped early was to give the 2 other lads a chance cause they were both slacking.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks for saving me the humiliation 2 pac


----------



## splinter1466867924

London1976 said:


> Today would of been the end of my cycle of t bullets. The main reason I stopped early was to give the 2 other lads a chance cause they were both slacking.


That's French for I couldn't hack em.


----------



## franki3

done shoulders and bi's today 150kg on the hammer shoulder press 75kg on each side strengh slowly returning to its best..

i looked awsome after my workout getting loads of good coments im really surprised on how good i looked today....

this is really a no contest dont get me wrong for what london is trying to achieve he is doing well as for cal who knows wot he is trying to achieve lol....only joking cal,,but for mass and muscle definition im going to piss it{fact}

id like to see wot splinter looks like by his measurments it sounds good!!!!!

id like to shed a little fat but i was bound to put some on being on the bullets so not to worried going to step the cardio up.

anyone with a little sense will no there is one winner (THE ADONIS)!!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924

Sounding good on the lifts there.

I've had no strength gains on the bullets personally. Odd eh? Approaching the two week mark on wednesday. Dont want to be overlifting anyway as I am more at risk of damaging my tendons then as they wont have developed as the muscle mass.


----------



## London1976

If i were still in the comp i would of won easily (fact)

Ive been training HARD the last 4 weeks. I have been skipping my lunch at work and doing cardio in gym. mind you thats what i'm still doing now lol, dedication is what you 2 need. Just keep at it. Seriously Franki, you best start cutting mate, no more pizza for brekkie layball:

cardio 5 x week and lifting 2 x per week. I just love my little slim girly hips ( as cal puts it )


----------



## crazycal1

> i looked awsome after my workout getting loads of good coments im really surprised on how good i looked today....


sounds like someone played bitch in the showers post training...

i bet you were sooooo PUMPED dude...

anyone else superfcukinghorny?

i`m on my second fleshlight...


----------



## splinter1466867924

London1976 said:


> If i were still in the comp i would of won easily (fact)
> 
> Ive been training HARD the last 4 weeks. I have been skipping my lunch at work and doing cardio in gym. mind you thats what i'm still doing now lol, dedication is what you 2 need. Just keep at it. Seriously Franki, you best start cutting mate, no more pizza for brekkie layball:
> 
> cardio 5 x week and lifting 2 x per week. I just love my little slim girly hips ( as cal puts it )


I think n cal is genetically pre-disposed to do best out of the 4 of us, me 2nd (I base it on some of his old pics, where he looked impressive indeed). No offence lads.

I've trained solid the last 7 months after a 5 month break, and in that time i've made some amazing changes. 4-5 days a week training, sorted!

I have a social life too, I think cal knows about how naughty I can be, yet still gaining. In fact most of my friends cant believe I am the way I am, due to the fact my weekends are pretty messy yet during the week im very disciplined.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks splint.. i thnk if i was bullets only we all know the result still..

do you know if superdrol causes joint pain or dryness?

dude 5 years of training..i`d like to see the results some day..


----------



## crazycal1

it seems you can..

if it gets worse i`ll be stopping cycle..

i will of course put some pics up still..

and win.


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> it seems you can..
> 
> if it gets worse i`ll be stopping cycle..


Im guessing there are ways you can perhaps negate the joint pains?

Im using glucosamine, which is keeping mine in check (or at least I think it is). Perhaps there are other measures you can take to help with the tender joints!

Dont forget your age is going to come into play cal...

with regards to training over 5 years, I think i was 68kg when I started, now im 86kg, not bad eh(little number reversal lol)? If you want it so bad, ill have a session with you in muscleworks one day or something


----------



## yannyboy

Cal, I thought you was on GHRP-6. I started on this about 10 days ago and all my joint pains (had a shoulder injury for the past 2 months) have gone. I am jabbing it subcutaneous though.


----------



## crazycal1

i am, n yoiu could be right about absorbtion but i think its superdrol related.


----------



## crazycal1

ive dropped 1.5lbs in 2 days so far... 

lets get these fcuking abs showing without having to suffocate myself...


----------



## splinter1466867924

If your bang on the clen n cardio should certainly help.


----------



## crazycal1

lol splinty, i forgot to take clen the day i restarted em..

have a lil google 2 a day isnt jack sht...

but yes now ive stopped the bullets i`ll be walking proper again(i should skip more regualrly cos i love it but hey ho)

i have at long last got a walking buddy

you`d be surprised how many people take gear or clen or whatever and get absolutely nowhere cos they rely on the drugs too much...

it`ll be really intersting to see how i look in a couple of weeks cos my training has been minimal.

by no means am i backtracking, pics in 2 weeks but the pics that i`m intrested in will be in 4 weeks when hopefully i`ll be in the shape of me best pics and heavier..

if anything will get me results is the fact that my diet has been consistent.

i look in better condition every time i have worked out so i`ll be actaully happy to piss all this added weight away and be back where i was at 12"2, but oh so much leaner than i was...

depends oin getting a decent pic really..

ahem lol will be putting abit of fake tan on for pics in a months time...

i`ll look like a golden adonis except ripped...


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`ll look like a golden adonis except ripped...


And muscular right? (I JOKE I JOKE! - Franki3 dont kill me!)

Was thinking of going on clen n t3 myself, cycling 2 weeks on that and 2 weeks on eph30+. Tryna break that fat barrier.

My biggest problem is waking my lazy arse in the morning! If I could do some physical activity first thing, n use my straight to fat burn mode I'd no doubt be more ripped.

Look forward to seeing you with your Katie Price (Jordan) tan.


----------



## crazycal1

lol

anyone else noticed how jordans legs n ass are nevr shown..

cos theyre awful...


----------



## crazycal1

n yeah splint next time i`ll take some oils..

not convinced it`ll do much but `ill give it a go..

but if pre breakky cardio is the greatest what about fat burning being 300% more effective post training..


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> n yeah splint next time i`ll take some oils..
> 
> not convinced it`ll do much but `ill give it a go..
> 
> but if pre breakky cardio is the greatest what about fat burning being 300% more effective post training..


Never heard about that 300% thing before matey... interesting stuff; how comes?


----------



## crazycal1

dunno wabba bloke said so..

its been backed up here before...

decent workout should leave you fcuked imo

walking the dogs is an effort afters..


----------



## franki3

splinter said:


> And muscular right? (I JOKE I JOKE! - Franki3 dont kill me!)
> 
> Was thinking of going on clen n t3 myself, cycling 2 weeks on that and 2 weeks on eph30+. Tryna break that fat barrier.
> 
> My biggest problem is waking my lazy arse in the morning! If I could do some physical activity first thing, n use my straight to fat burn mode I'd no doubt be more ripped.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you with your Katie Price (Jordan) tan.


Oi splint you cheeky monkey lol!!


----------



## crazycal1

frank anything to report downstairs?

you were saying maybe 10 days ago you werent horny or sommat?

what is it 4 days off bullets, still getting ridiculous wood and now have added benefit of barely being able to cum.

ive decided to leave it 11 days for pct even tho i dunno if test worked..

however if by then i still have zero libido probs(i mean negative ones lol) i`ll think on.

not bothered about not getting wood, oh the relief but really dont wana lose any gains..

saying that ive none of the retention or pins n needels i got from test last time..

plus if test had worked i shouldnt have gotten a dry elbow joint..

meh.


----------



## London1976

Cal do u seriously think u need a pct. I've been of bullets for 3 weeks and I'm fine mate


----------



## crazycal1

if it was bullets only i wouldnt.

its cos ive done this pissing test e and i dunno if it either absorbed this time cos i used a diff carrier(which shouldnt make a difference) or it was bunk test, or if its working and i cant feel it..

i dont feel confident enuff to risk no pct if it has worked...

plus your such a fcuking natural stud dude...c`mon..we all know it..baby machine! lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> frank anything to report downstairs?
> 
> you were saying maybe 10 days ago you werent horny or sommat?
> 
> what is it 4 days off bullets, still getting ridiculous wood and now have added benefit of barely being able to cum.
> 
> ive decided to leave it 11 days for pct even tho i dunno if test worked..
> 
> however if by then i still have zero libido probs(i mean negative ones lol) i`ll think on.
> 
> not bothered about not getting wood, oh the relief but really dont wana lose any gains..
> 
> saying that ive none of the retention or pins n needels i got from test last time..
> 
> plus if test had worked i shouldnt have gotten a dry elbow joint..
> 
> meh.


Have actually noticed the extra hard'ons!

N if it takes longer to cum.... im sure women would be spiking their fella's drinks, dinner, etc... with the stuff haha!


----------



## crazycal1

not a lot of cop when ya main form of sexual release is going for long walks lol


----------



## crazycal1

just weighed in and i`m now 12" 5 1/2lbs

down 4 in what 4 days?

reaches for clomid in panic lol...

i`m happy to drop back to 12" 2 1/2lb IF i`m leaner than i was when i started at that weight.

cant say my lowers abs are showing any more which is a pisser..


----------



## scoobylaw

Have you gained anything on your arms or legs cal?

And if so, are you expecting them to stay at that size.

Also same q to splint n franki

cheers


----------



## splinter1466867924

I remember measuring my chest last year and it was was 38-39 inches....

Im on 42.5 now, bout 43n a bit expanded (traps causing it). I've gained an extra half inch on my arms in 18 days (10 more to go).

I've added extra weight, I believe it to be mostly muscle from the bullets.

Im going to be posting up my before n after blood results, not relating to your question but something you maybe interested in scooby! I hope to keep most of my weight increase, but I expect to lose a kg.


----------



## crazycal1

hmmm well scoobs alledgedly i was on a cut so you wouldnt expect measurements to go up.

i appeared to put weight on all over but arms kinda measured the same..

just measured a thigh and its a 1/4" up oddly enuff.

(ive barely trained)

i did notice altho my abs are showing more each day (still)(psyche) my combats were very tight round the waist..

unfortunatley cos i`m a vain cnut i couldnt put bad before pics up and if i`m truthful altho my condition has improved its just brought me to the point where i dont have to suffocate myself toget my abs showing in a pic again...

in my last 2 deadlift vids it was noticeable where the stone from the trt course i did went especially wearing a belt...

i think i look small in this pic which i took last week probs just after deads so very little pump going on..

shapes improving tho i think...

but i`m not gonna win sht if i cant pull something better than that out of my ass!:becky:

see no over hang now 

just jumped onto scales and im up a pound and half again lol.

ate 5 meals yesterday ie less than normal..

wonder if thats made me gain some water?


----------



## splinter1466867924

Cal you got some serious width on your abs! TAKE THAT BELT OFF! 

Just me or is your abdominal region more ripped then say your arms?


----------



## crazycal1

yes splint you`ve finally sussed me..

my ab condition bears little relevance to other body parts such as back and arms..

even with a gut i kept most of the cuts in my quads...

my arms have always lagged..

brawn suggests not training them directly..

all well and good but i then focussed on legs for 5 years lol

hence my poor upper body poundages.

chest and back grew but my arms never responded..

they are now in maintance and will be for the future.

i want better calves(well we all know my chances there..) continued progress on my thighs and about an inch on my arms but more importantly some decent shape n some cuts..

ahh thats the teaser splinty you`ll have to wait to see the rest...


----------



## crazycal1

btw i seem to have a bit of a gh gut when i`m too relaxed 

reckon core work would help?

stupid fcuking q really innit...


----------



## scoobylaw

Cheers splinter n cal, much appreciated.

Cal the delts look 100% on your frame, maybe it's the light, just kidding,

good stuff. 1/4" on thighs, thighs are my aim at moment, had half hr with kettlebell on them on Monday, couldn't walk right til thursday!

When do we see progress pics from splinter & franki


----------



## splinter1466867924

Maybe have a day, dedicated to working your arms?


----------



## guvnor82

cal whats your calves workout look like? just cant get mine 2 grow....tops of my legs are quite big and strong squatting 145 for 6 reps now done a 155 for 2 reps bout 7 months ago but ent tried pushing myself sins (hurt me back at work still get little pain every now & then)

has anyone else on here started with crap cavles and now walking round with tree trunks? if so how?


----------



## crazycal1

scoobs i did think my delt showed most shape..

splint nah lol.

i`ll back off an exercise and focus effort into arms instead


----------



## crazycal1

i think you can all tell i`m set to beat my previous best pictures and weigh in heavier..

ive been 11 stone lol in my most ripped and 11"6 in my dryest.

aiming for above 11 stone 10 and maybe even 12 stone ripped veiny and dry.

unfortunately those pics will be a months time, but i`m sure i`ll come up woth somma reasonable in 2 weeks time...

vote Cal:becky:


----------



## London1976

Good effort cal but I'm in better shape than u and franki put together lol. Surely I must of won the comp by now lol.

It looks like ur a few years behind me cal


----------



## London1976

Seriously why is franki in this comp. We are premiership and he is division 2, pmsl. Wake up franki


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> scoobs i did think my delt showed most shape..
> 
> splint nah lol.
> 
> i`ll back off an exercise and focus effort into arms instead


Cal... try a bodybuilder split for a bit? Never know


----------



## London1976

Good morning franki lol


----------



## crazycal1

no i`ll try 2 biceps exercises and focus more effort into them splint 

whats worked has worked so far..

london i have 2 more weeks and i can now do some cardio..

guv i posted a thread last year asking form people who had crap calves and had managed to bring them up to something reasonable..

i got no replies...

lots of great ideas but you either got em or you aint..

i beleive ronnie colman syntholed his and dexters are still just awful...


----------



## London1976

Ain't the comp over now tho fellows lol


----------



## London1976

Don't be embarassed franki, get them pics up cause I'm pretty sure the comp is over lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> no i`ll try 2 biceps exercises and focus more effort into them splint
> 
> whats worked has worked so far..


Pretty much what I do actually.... I just vary up the exercises I do month by month.

But realised I need to focus on the squeeze at the peak n the slow release on the negative. Done naturally on the preachers... not so much on dumbbells.


----------



## crazycal1

i have been focussing on form alot this year and have realised the imortance of dropping weights and getting a proper squeeze and contraction at the top and bottom of ROM


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> i have been focussing on form alot this year and have realised the imortance of dropping weights and getting a proper squeeze and contraction at the top and bottom of ROM


Certainly is amazing how you can slack on something such as that. Drop the ego me thinks, reduce the weight and do with perfect form at 10-12 reps.


----------



## franki3

Just looked at my bullets got another 4 days left....

I'm just going to look amazing!


----------



## London1976

And pigs fly lol


----------



## London1976

Franki, when are you gonna lose bf. Your getting to big mate


----------



## calver11

Is anyone running PCT..

if so, what?


----------



## London1976

I stopped my bullets over 2 weeks now and no pct. I feel fine


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Franki, when are you gonna lose bf. Your getting to big mate


I do need to lose some body fat granted,but I think I look the best I have for ages really good definition abs are slowly coming out which I'm pleased about.

I've got 4 more days on bullets then I'll put some pics up and take some measurments and b/f count.

But like I said before London you do look fine and so does cal cosidering he hasn't trained properly.

I would be more worried if I was up against bodyworks or extreme to be honest even then I would fancy my chances lol

so against you two whipper snappers it's just formality.


----------



## London1976

Funny man franki. No way ur abs are coming thru. That's impossible lol


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Funny man franki. No way ur abs are coming thru. That's impossible lol


I did say slowly lol!


----------



## crazycal1

lol extremes not in this comp for a reason..

hows the 6 pack coming dougie


----------



## calver11

When were you boys taking them? like what time in the day in relation to when you trained


----------



## franki3

With breakfast an hour before training the again in the evening about 6 oclock with my evening meal...


----------



## calver11

Thats 3 a day I will only be doing one a day maybe two..

Hour before training?


----------



## crazycal1

when i remember tbh.

calver stick to one a day till last week.

test it that way.

next time do 2 from week 2..

didnt think i`d say it but most peeps shouldnt need 2.


----------



## splinter1466867924

One at about 7-8am... another about 4pm.


----------



## calver11

Im gonn go for about mid day then


----------



## franki3

calver11 said:


> Thats 3 a day I will only be doing one a day maybe two..
> 
> Hour before training?


Sorry it's the way I wrote it only 2 a day I take one with breakfast which is an hour before I train the one in the evening....


----------



## lobo

franki3 said:


> Sorry it's the way I wrote it only 2 a day I take one with breakfast which is an hour before I train the one in the evening....


 I think im gonna do 3 a day,well 1st day 1 ,2nd day 2 ,3rd day 3 and continue untill week 4 on 3 a day maybe even 4 on last week ?fcuk it i do weigh 107kg so i reckon it'll be ok?what u lot reckon?


----------



## London1976

Stick to 1 or 2 mate. 107kg. Good or bad shape lobo ?


----------



## crazycal1

1 a day dude..


----------



## splinter1466867924

lobo said:


> I think im gonna do 3 a day,well 1st day 1 ,2nd day 2 ,3rd day 3 and continue untill week 4 on 3 a day maybe even 4 on last week ?fcuk it i do weigh 107kg so i reckon it'll be ok?what u lot reckon?


Some people use megavol doses of upto 120mg to great benefit (all anecdotal). Each bullet cap contains 30mg...

However, each cap also contains 10mg of superdrol, and typically people start off with 10mg then go upto 20mg for the remainder 2-3 weeks.

In my first week of just doing 1 cap a day I certainly did make some weight increases; I did bump my dose up to 2 a day for the remainder 3 weeks though.

The random hard ons are getting slightly annoying I must confess, other then that im all good.


----------



## crazycal1

given youre age splint youre in for a treat lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> given youre age splint youre in for a treat lol


It's like being 13 all over again.... :flame:


----------



## lobo

London1976 said:


> Stick to 1 or 2 mate. 107kg. Good or bad shape lobo ?


 Pretty lean ok my guts got a little layer of fat round the bottom section which i hope to get rid of when i start cutting but other than that its all good..1 a day Cal will that have optimum effect ??


----------



## splinter1466867924

lobo said:


> Pretty lean ok my guts got a little layer of fat round the bottom section which i hope to get rid of when i start cutting but other than that its all good..1 a day Cal will that have optimum effect ??


I think the only way we could really measure an optimum effect...

is to say imagine weigh 107kg, do a course for 4 weeks on 1 cap,

then repeat again on 107kg, do a course of 4 weeks on 2 caps whilst eating the exact same diet.

1 will have an effect (certainly did on me in my first week), im doing 2 based on all the anecdotal evidence + guidelines.

I think at your weight, 2 is probs ideal.


----------



## guvnor82

running megavol and doing 3 a day sins day one had no problems apart from back pumps.


----------



## crazycal1

depends on whether thats a prob or not really..


----------



## lobo

guvnor said:


> running megavol and doing 3 a day sins day one had no problems apart from back pumps.


 so is that 90mg a day then? Are they 30 mg caps ?


----------



## lobo

splinter said:


> I think the only way we could really measure an optimum effect...
> 
> is to say imagine weigh 107kg, do a course for 4 weeks on 1 cap,
> 
> then repeat again on 107kg, do a course of 4 weeks on 2 caps whilst eating the exact same diet.
> 
> 1 will have an effect (certainly did on me in my first week), im doing 2 based on all the anecdotal evidence + guidelines.
> 
> I think at your weight, 2 is probs ideal.


 Well couldn't i maybe just run 1 a day and measure my weight increase for 4 weeks do PCT and have 8-12 weeks off (i think this would be long enough) then repeat cycle and measure weight increase on 2 a day for a 4 week cycle ?(taking gains from first cycle into consideration) if any?


----------



## crazycal1

very wise attitude lobo


----------



## splinter1466867924

lobo said:


> Well couldn't i maybe just run 1 a day and measure my weight increase for 4 weeks do PCT and have 8-12 weeks off (i think this would be long enough) then repeat cycle and measure weight increase on 2 a day for a 4 week cycle ?(taking gains from first cycle into consideration) if any?


Certainly could.

Based one what I read your body adapts to it and thus it loses its efficacy (why cycles last 4 weeks max), tis why I say you should increase your dosage so the effects don't plateau. (SHOUT OUT TO DOUG TO COMMENT ON THIS)

Im 86kg, and 2 has been fine for me.

Just the random libido increase which is getting me at times.


----------



## crazycal1

just to say my burning elbow pain is not down to the bullets and is possibly a bursitis..

how easy to fix is that splinter?...


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> just to say my burning elbow pain is not down to the bullets and is possibly a bursitis..
> 
> how easy to fix is that splinter?...


I had to get physio for 2 months to treat my tennis elbow, and my impingement of my left shoulder subsided after a few years. I get the odd niggle here and there though.

Not sure you can blame the bullets though if im understanding you correctly.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## crazycal1

nah i said the bullets AREN`T to blame.

i`d had a google and superdrol does dry joints out tho.


----------



## splinter1466867924

So how comes the low base dose recommendations?

Everything i've read, be it anecdotal does suggest upping to 20mg of superdrol during the cycle. However, it is 2 pH's.

Been fine for me and franki...


----------



## crazycal1

i get hot at nite as it is.

i got insanely hot.

i also got insanely horny.

n i dont see that as a good thing neccesarily lol

london got a bit aggressive on it too..

just my gut instinct to say take 1.

but ive only realised today the dry joint wasnt caused by it..well i dont think it did.

either way..i was happy with results.

i`m just trying to say more is not always better.

see for yourself..

leeb suggested 1 only too..


----------



## splinter1466867924

You got hot.... but was this the same time you were running the clen though?

Since I dropped the fat burners, kept my temperature in check!


----------



## crazycal1

thats why i`m only doing 2 clen bud..

dbol does it too

i have a probs with overheating all year round..

dead of winter i wouldnt be surprised if i`m sleeping with all doors and windows open still..

which is ok cos i have an extremely nervous agressive dog lol..


----------



## splinter1466867924

You cycling your clen?

Doing all the usual t3, taurine etc..?


----------



## crazycal1

no i`m taking 2 clen a day  thats it.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Isn't clen meant to be ideally cycled?

Try going off the clen and doing the bullets, see what difference you notice.

Look into t3 and taurine too!


----------



## crazycal1

i`m not touching anything to do with the thyroid.

being honest splint i`m skint and have no money for extras..

maybe i should cycle em properly altho i am doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off sorta..

thunderman opened my eyes up to alot of things in our chats on what people use and do..

and of course we come from polar opposites with what we think is neccessary..

you enjoy the detail.

i dont..

ive had these clen in my cupboard 2 years lol makes no odds i get hot either way.. 

i got wicked nite sweats of dbol which was a factor in me being natural last 3 years..

after trying subL i swore i wouldnt do orals again as i got no nite sweats..

its just how they get me..

ive had my thyroid checked and cos that came out normal doc aint intrested..

you know how hot you get having a shag?

just imagine what its like for me..

rants on lol...


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m not touching anything to do with the thyroid.
> 
> being honest splint i`m skint and have no money for extras..
> 
> maybe i should cycle em properly altho i am doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off sorta..
> 
> thunderman opened my eyes up to alot of things in our chats on what people use and do..
> 
> and of course we come from polar opposites with what we think is neccessary..
> 
> you enjoy the detail.
> 
> i dont..
> 
> ive had these clen in my cupboard 2 years lol makes no odds i get hot either way..
> 
> i got wicked nite sweats of dbol which was a factor in me being natural last 3 years..
> 
> after trying subL i swore i wouldnt do orals again as i got no nite sweats..
> 
> its just how they get me..
> 
> ive had my thyroid checked and cos that came out normal doc aint intrested..
> 
> you know how hot you get having a shag?
> 
> just imagine what its like for me..
> 
> rants on lol...


Fair play, all these extra supps, blah blah costs dearly. If you dont wanna invest, perfectly understandable. I spend a ridonkulous amount on supplements, to the point its getting stupid.

I think you need to look at all angles and try and manage your sweat issues; if you could potentially find the root cause of your overheating issue and then manage it. BINGO!

I did so with my eczema, I tried varying foods that I ate to see if it had a direct impact on it; guess what not drinking cows milk helped a bundle! So now only goats milk; also I dont drink soya milk as that can be an inflamer of eczema.


----------



## franki3

No training again today really got to get my arse in gear.


----------



## crazycal1

actually i dont sweat i just give off heat fro my core splint..

i havent a clue what to try next tbh..

ive been drug free apart from smoke for years..


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> actually i dont sweat i just give off heat fro my core splint..
> 
> i havent a clue what to try next tbh..
> 
> ive been drug free apart from smoke for years..


Wots your blood pressure like cal?


----------



## crazycal1

dunno i`m gonna get it checked..

you know when i try n pose, occasionally i almost keel over..

nice one.


----------



## franki3

I ask cal becoz my brothers partner at work gets hot sweats and flushes at night and he didn't know wot it was till the doc said you have high blood pressure and it seems your symptoms are very similar.


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> actually i dont sweat i just give off heat fro my core splint..
> 
> i havent a clue what to try next tbh..
> 
> ive been drug free apart from smoke for years..


Spoke to a doccy at work about it... she was like typically thyroid function, then she threw in anabolic steroids haha! I said this chappy was using clen, but she wasn't really aware of it so couldn't really comment.

You said the docs found your thyroid function to be normal ye?


----------



## crazycal1

yup mid range and i also checked what normal meant...

totally cleaneroonie..


----------



## splinter1466867924

Could you post up a list of everything your taking?

Will ask for further advice.


----------



## crazycal1

hmm but it doesnt matter what im taking, i get hot all year round even on only caffeine and weed..

currently am ghrp6, clen, caffeine and weed. err..lilac asthma inhaler..

ohhh wonder if it could be the inhaler...

i`ll look for side effects on label..


----------



## splinter1466867924

Keep a diary, and take out one each week and see any differences you notice.

Give a scale (1-10) of how sweaty you are with each of the things you have taken away and then monitor any progress.


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> No training again today really got to get my arse in gear.


 You're only training when you're on the gear, lol.


----------



## London1976

TheCrazyCal said:


> hmm but it doesnt matter what im taking, i get hot all year round even on only caffeine and weed..
> 
> currently am ghrp6, clen, caffeine and weed. err..lilac asthma inhaler..
> 
> ohhh wonder if it could be the inhaler...
> 
> i`ll look for side effects on label..


So cal is actually taking everything under the sun.

Ghrp6: Am I right in thinking this will increase muscle mass and burn bodyfat.

Bullets: to gain more muscle mass

clen: Am I right in thinking this is another kind of fat burner

that's why you have abs.

Don't know what else franki was taking with bullets but I was only taking bullets. So tbo it's not really a fair comp.


----------



## London1976

But I do think my body has changed the most whilst only on bullets along with my 5 x week cardio and low calorie intake 

Where r ya cal lol


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> So cal is actually taking everything under the sun.
> 
> Ghrp6: Am I right in thinking this will increase muscle mass and burn bodyfat.
> 
> Bullets: to gain more muscle mass
> 
> clen: Am I right in thinking this is another kind of fat burner
> 
> that's why you have abs.
> 
> Don't know what else franki was taking with bullets but I was only taking bullets. So tbo it's not really a fair comp.


Bullets only for me London I'm on nothing else at all!!

That's probably why I'm being a lazy Cnut lol..

Who fancies a workout at muscle works I've heard good things about it like to give it a go. Any takers I don't bite then you'll see wot a nice bloke I am really.


----------



## London1976

When u looking to franki boy


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> When u looking to franki boy


Next week any day suits me maybe about 2.00 o'clock if you fancy it.

Can you pay on the door


----------



## London1976

What bout monday @ 4:15. It's a fiver on da door


----------



## lobo

Its gonna be well busy at that time lads methinks...your betta off going there earlier if u can,its murda in that place!!


----------



## crazycal1

the xtras im using are fcuk all..

at fcuk all doses..

splint, erm

theres zero chance of me giving up caffeine or smoking..

for any period of time if i`m bluntly honest lol.

ive only recently used clen and ghrp6 so i know what theyre do..

nothing to my temp(i took 3 clen and had a bad nite)

stopping t bullets made a difference to my temperature..

could it simply be stress/anxiety somehow?


----------



## crazycal1

london mate, youve just gotten fat on your 5x aweek walking expeditions...

you sposed to get leaner on a cut mate..

some of us actually get bigger AND leaner..)


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> What bout monday @ 4:15. It's a fiver on da door


ok mate I'll see you there we will talk before Monday no doubt!

Then you can see the Adonis up close lol


----------



## London1976

Fat, ur having a giraffe cal. I have the flattest tummy ever. Bottom line is I don't wanna be bigger and I really dont know how many times I have to repeat myself .

Franki u have got yourself a spotter for Monday.


----------



## crazycal1

so how many abs have you revealed on your "cut"?


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Fat, ur having a giraffe cal. I have the flattest tummy ever. Bottom line is I don't wanna be bigger and I really dont know how many times I have to repeat myself .
> 
> Franki u have got yourself a spotter for Monday.


Good stuff looking forward to it.


----------



## London1976

0 mate. Bodyfat is dropping everywhere else but slowly on the abs. Everyone is different cal. I'm now at 10% bodyfat but not much abs. 10% is not fat cal. I reckon if I did heavy squats and deads from day 1 that would of helped. I can see my abs are not thick.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Muscleworks is a top gym! May train with my bezzie there once or twice in the future for one offs.

Trained as Fitness First at russell square today with spitfire, aint too shabby!

Cal im guessing it could be a combination of things causing your excess perspiration. Thought about smoking green only?


----------



## crazycal1

i dont sweat i just got hot lol

yes i have and it doesnt float my boat 

i still havent looked at inhalers side effects..


----------



## London1976

I'm up for muscleworks tomorrow franki considering I'm only 15 mins away. Might be busy Monday. Blast out chest n tri's. I will show you how to lift properly to


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> I'm up for muscleworks tomorrow franki considering I'm only 15 mins away. Might be busy Monday. Blast out chest n tri's. I will show you how to lift properly to


Depends wot time I can do 2.00 tomoz if not we can sort another day out for next week if Mondays are busy..


----------



## crazycal1

my condition is improving every time i train..

i think i might surprised at these pics..


----------



## London1976

I mean i might be busy Monday franki. I finish work at 4 so that's why I can only make 4:15. Try ur best for tomorrow mate. Lemme know


----------



## crazycal1

no thinking about me in the showers dudes... 

right then after consulting my performance coach Cornish_Celt ive decided to up my game and have instigated plan C :wink:

good one leeb!


----------



## crazycal1

threads gone quiet so i thought i`d show you what my goals from this cycle will hopefully exceed..

i dunno if i`ll do it in the what, 10 days left should we say pics next sunday guys?

but i`m hoping in about a months time that i will..

fatloss is visible everyworkout but its slower than expected..

1st pic 11"6

2nd pic 3 months post fusion and 11 stone (exactly the cals i`m on now)

rate this is going i`ll be 11"10 - 12 stone but hopefully as dry as the first but with condition of second.

well thats the plan anyway..


----------



## calver11

Give me 3 weeks


----------



## crazycal1

a sneak preview..

cold and unpumped first thing in the morning..










i weigh the same now as i did before starting..

so in a way i`m very happy with results cos i am leaner..

but i expected more from myself tbh..

weight loss has still been far slower than i believed was possible :jerkit:

what lines do you mean london?


----------



## London1976

Lol but its not only bullets that your taking geezer. Bullets, Test e, Clen, have I missed anyting Cal, Next comp we do only has to be Bullets


----------



## splinter1466867924

I think after having done the cycle, that it should probs only be done for 3 weeks as the affects seemed to plateau in the fourth week; the impact on my HDL cholesterol would have been lowered too.


----------



## crazycal1

lil bit of ghrp6 dude..

told ya trainings been crap split with the missus(hence i wanted to take some fcuking drugs..)dog bite.. got a stinking fcuking cold now so can barely walk anywhere let alone train..i`m eating fcuk all and i still cant lose any weight lol

fcuking miracle i havent gone backwards lol

besides i couldve lied... :wink:


----------



## London1976

Seriously cal, if you wernt on all those fat burners do you reckon you would have those abs out.


----------



## crazycal1

yes.

2 clen is fcuk all..

fcuk me dude i`m known for losing weight/bf lol.

only diff is i`d be weighing much less...

my point is if i have one i should be looking bigger and leaner..which i aint..

be interesting to get some decent pics after a bit of a train...


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> yes.
> 
> 2 clen is fcuk all..
> 
> fcuk me dude i`m known for losing weight/bf lol.


so why take it at all? :wof:


----------



## crazycal1

why not?

it all helps..

all i`m suggesting to london is a little perspective is used..

suggest what ive done to someone who regular does cycles and they`ll laugh..

btw as far as i know i`m the only person on the interweb who thinks subL test e works..

no-one else does ghrp6 subL either...

so are you saying my results are unfairly good or sommat lmao???


----------



## splinter1466867924

Clen is meant to be cycled... im sure you know this already.

Unless your asthmatic that is.

The subl test sounds interesting, id perhaps give it a whirl one day.


----------



## yannyboy

Subl test e and GHRP-6 will work but its alot more cost effective to inject as the absorption rate will be so much lower, less than 20%.


----------



## yannyboy

Clen shouldn't be run longer than 2 weeks as the receptors will be saturated and stop responding.

Cal, are your clen 20mcg or 40mcg. If they are 20mcg, 2 tablets is a very low dose.


----------



## crazycal1

orals are 20/5% dude.

subL is alledgely 100%

so t bullets were 20-5% effective lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

I know maximuscle are selling that methoxy stuff in a sublingual form.


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> orals are 20/5% dude.
> 
> subL is alledgely 100%
> 
> so t bullets were 20-5% effective lol


 Why would anybody jab if you get the same results subl, LOL.


----------



## crazycal1

indeed why the fcuk would you?...

tbh i almost wish i hadnt done the bullets and just done test e alone and compared results..

yup all the old maximuscle PH`s were subL splint..

altho unlike methoxy max they kinda worked lol


----------



## yannyboy

I think I will stick to pinning myself 23 times a week at the moment.

Test/Tren - 2 jabs

GHRP-2 - 21 jabs


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/31794-before-after-pics-t-bullet-challenge-go-here.html


----------

